# 2020 turkey



## Carpn

Now that all seasons are over for the 2019/2020 season I find myself looking forward to the spring turkey season .
There's just something about spring turkey hunting . For me it's almost a religious experience . Many people probably don't share my sentiments . But those that do are already looking forward to those magical mornings , standing on a ridge , waiting to hear the first gobble of the morning to move towards . .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Now that all seasons are over for the 2019/2020 season I find myself looking forward to the spring turkey season .
> There's just something about spring turkey hunting . For me it's almost a religious experience . Many people probably don't share my sentiments . But those that do are already looking forward to those magical mornings , standing on a ridge , waiting to hear the first gobble of the morning to move towards . .


IMO, turkey hunting in the spring is the " elk " of the east. With all of the cat and mouse games with them gobbler's,the excitement is over the top! Oh and ground turkey burger's are pretty good also.


----------



## fshnmaster

I'm also looking forward to chasing longboards in a few long weeks. I just wish the population was higher in west central part of the state. I've been thinking about hitting se ohio public this year


----------



## pawcat

This will be my 40th year Huntin Long Beards..... Time to brush'n up with my new mouth calls.
I have noticed a decline in my neck of the woods. maybe because of coyotes??
Good luck this coming season to all you!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

pawcat said:


> This will be my 40th year Huntin Long Beards..... Time to brush'n up with my new mouth calls.
> I have noticed a decline in my neck of the woods. maybe because of coyotes??
> Good luck this coming season to all you!


Just picked up a few Quaker Boy mouth calls at the Fin. Starting to get fired up.


----------



## Roosted

Carpn said:


> Now that all seasons are over for the 2019/2020 season I find myself looking forward to the spring turkey season .
> There's just something about spring turkey hunting . For me it's almost a religious experience . Many people probably don't share my sentiments . But those that do are already looking forward to those magical mornings , standing on a ridge , waiting to hear the first gobble of the morning to move towards . .


I agree 100% . I with you !


----------



## lawrence1

I literally dream about Turkey hunting.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

In general how is the turkey hunting on the Athens unit of Wayne national forest. The hunting on public wildlife areas I hunt in Harrison and Belmont counties has declined in a big way in recent years. I would drive the extra miles to find better odds.


----------



## Kenlow1

Well said Joe! I am getting excited with all this warm weather we are having. I know the gobblers will be "doin their thing" very soon. It is a cat & mouse game and you're "one on one" with that gobbler. Probably get turkey tag 1st of April, just bought my fishin license. Huntin or fishin? Not enough time. Hunt in Monroe Co. and then fish on Lake Erie, one end of the state to the other!


----------



## Steelheader88

Can't say for sure about the Athens Unit, but it is quite interspersed with private land, maybe some cow pasture lands here and there, but good thick turkey country, and, you can camp anywhere on it. Id say give it a try.


----------



## Flathead76

UNCLEMIKE said:


> In general how is the turkey hunting on the Athens unit of Wayne national forest. The hunting on public wildlife areas I hunt in Harrison and Belmont counties has declined in a big way in recent years. I would drive the extra miles to find better odds.


Avoid the first few days and weekends and you will have the place pretty much to yourself. Have killed some good birds the last two weeks of the season. Zieleski has more birds though.


----------



## Flathead76

Kenlow1 said:


> Well said Joe! I am getting excited with all this warm weather we are having. I know the gobblers will be "doin their thing" very soon. It is a cat & mouse game and you're "one on one" with that gobbler. Probably get turkey tag 1st of April, just bought my fishin license. Huntin or fishin? Not enough time. Hunt in Monroe Co. and then fish on Lake Erie, one end of the state to the other!


Now that is some steep country.


----------



## 9Left

UNCLEMIKE said:


> In general how is the turkey hunting on the Athens unit of Wayne national forest. The hunting on public wildlife areas I hunt in Harrison and Belmont counties has declined in a big way in recent years. I would drive the extra miles to find better odds.


Wayne National Forest is full of birds... so is AEP.. and Cooper Hollow...and Tar Hollow.. Southeast Ohio is just a great place to hunt. But just like anything… The key is to cover a lot of ground and find lots of places and locate as many birds as you can…
As posted earlier, Wayne does have a lot of private land scattered all around… But there is plenty of public access. Just be willing to cover a lot of ground and work for it…


----------



## Snook

It’s right around the corner guys. Saw these the other day taking my son to school in the morning.


----------



## koonzie99

This will be my 2nd year chasing spring gobblers. Had lots of fun last year coverd lots of ground. It was a tough season. Had some close encounters but never did have that hot Tom come in gobbling his head off. I did end up filling my tag on the walk back to the truck I spooked a Tom and was able to make a running shot on him the 2nd to late day.


----------



## bobk

I was in the back dumping minerals Sunday and busted out 9 longbeards. Got the excitement going. Been seeing a decent flock of hens for a couple weeks but this was the first for gobblers.


----------



## guppie

I think there are plenty of TOMS in the woods, they just gobble a little bit less each year. I have been hunting the same farms around my home for 20+ years in Licking County. There are more turkeys now then 20 years ago, but they just don't gobble after the hit the ground from the roost. The turkeys that gobble don't live as long as the turkeys that remain silent.


----------



## Flathead76

guppie said:


> I think there are plenty of TOMS in the woods, they just gobble a little bit less each year. I have been hunting the same farms around my home for 20+ years in Licking County. There are more turkeys now then 20 years ago, but they just don't gobble after the hit the ground from the roost. The turkeys that gobble don't live as long as the turkeys that remain silent.


Birds on private land around me don’t shut up. The private land in Noble county that I hunt act just like the ones that you described.


----------



## wasserwolf

Saw nice flock today on land I hunt just driving by , dozen or so on woods edge . Got the blood flowing .


----------



## garhtr

I'm starting to get excited about turkey season but Why does the fishing have to be so good late April early May 
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Hens are being bred currently in my field! hop


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

guppie said:


> I think there are plenty of TOMS in the woods, they just gobble a little bit less each year. I have been hunting the same farms around my home for 20+ years in Licking County. There are more turkeys now then 20 years ago, but they just don't gobble after the hit the ground from the roost. The turkeys that gobble don't live as long as the turkeys that remain silent.


I agree with ya. There are way more birds than ever now. Been hunting them for years but lately it does seems they are way more quiet today. I mean you had some come in silent back then but it was usually jakes with that garbally gobble or younger toms that both were not wanting to get their a$$es kicked by a boss. I’m thinking coyote have a lot to do with it being their are so many and the birds just don’t want to give up their position maybe. Remember in a natural situation, the hen usually comes to the Tom, so actually us hunters become the hunted if you are able to fire up the Tom. That’s the challenge and that’s what I love about the sport.


----------



## joekacz

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I agree with ya. There are way more birds than ever now. Been hunting them for years but lately it does seems they are way more quiet today. I mean you had some come in silent back then but it was usually jakes with that garbally gobble or younger toms that both were not wanting to get their a$$es kicked by a boss. I’m thinking coyote have a lot to do with it being their are so many and the birds just don’t want to give up their position maybe. Remember in a natural situation, the hen usually comes to the Tom, so actually us hunters become the hunted if you are able to fire up the Tom. That’s the challenge and that’s what I love about the sport.


Agree 100%. Every predator in the wood's is after a noisy bird including me and you. I rarely have bird's coming in talking their head's off,but it does happen,and the bird's that I hunt are not hunted by anybody else. It's taken quite few years but with old age I've learned that patients bags more birds than gobbling. I've taken my share of the silent Tom's in recent year's just knowing that there are bird's in the area. And also my share of coyote encounter's stalking the decoy's.


----------



## Redheads

Over the years i had my share of both coyotes and fox come sneaking into the call


----------



## joekacz

Recently I watched a video featuring Will Primos hunting turkey.Personally I think his hunting video's have been the best 'cause there's no dumb music and or Hollywood acting just the natural sound's of the outdoor's.(IMO) Well anyway during this hunt he bag's a nice gobbler and instead of giving you the usual bio of the bird,spur's,beard,weight ect.,he say's,and this is not a direct quote but what I gathered from it.He said that during that period of listening and calling and harvesting that turkey you don't think of nothing else going on in your life,illness's,money,bill's and I would add Pandemic's.I thought about his comment and felt how true that is.I'm sure this is true in other activities but for me the season at this point in our lives couldn't start any sooner.Good luck this year and for awhile forget about the woes,enjoy life. IMHO


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

joekacz said:


> Recently I watched a video featuring Will Primos hunting turkey.Personally I think his hunting video's have been the best 'cause there's no dumb music and or Hollywood acting just the natural sound's of the outdoor's.(IMO) Well anyway during this hunt he bag's a nice gobbler and instead of giving you the usual bio of the bird,spur's,beard,weight ect.,he say's,and this is not a direct quote but what I gathered from it.He said that during that period of listening and calling and harvesting that turkey you don't think of nothing else going on in your life,illness's,money,bill's and I would add Pandemic's.I thought about his comment and felt how true that is.I'm sure this is true in other activities but for me the season at this point in our lives couldn't start any sooner.Good luck this year and for awhile forget about the woes,enjoy life. IMHO


Well said! You definitely have to focus hunting these birds and this along with other hunting and fishing for sure clears my mind of what’s going on in everyday life.


----------



## Carpn

I really enjoy Will Primos's take on things . 
I'd love to get a chance to turkey hunt with him sometime.


----------



## Kenlow1

Son was making deliveries of appliances today and saw 3 big toms in full strut in Medina Co. 4 more weeks till the Ohio opener!


----------



## fireline

I was in tuscarawas county today at noon and gobblers were gobbling and the hens were yelping


----------



## Snook

joekacz said:


> Recently I watched a video featuring Will Primos hunting turkey.Personally I think his hunting video's have been the best 'cause there's no dumb music and or Hollywood acting just the natural sound's of the outdoor's.(IMO) Well anyway during this hunt he bag's a nice gobbler and instead of giving you the usual bio of the bird,spur's,beard,weight ect.,he say's,and this is not a direct quote but what I gathered from it.He said that during that period of listening and calling and harvesting that turkey you don't think of nothing else going on in your life,illness's,money,bill's and I would add Pandemic's.I thought about his comment and felt how true that is.I'm sure this is true in other activities but for me the season at this point in our lives couldn't start any sooner.Good luck this year and for awhile forget about the woes,enjoy life. IMHO


Funny how you mentioned Primos video’s or shows without the “music” and just natural sounds while hunting. I met those guys a few years back at the NWTF convention and told them the same thing about their videos/shows. They said they try to keep their shows as “natural” as possible and let nature make their music.


----------



## miked913

Doing a little covid19 turkey scouting from my couch this morning. Pretty cool to get pics in nearly real time from 100+ miles away!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I have no idea why it keeps doing that to my pics? Anyone else? I always select them the same way, some come out and some don't?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Took this picture right before 8 Jakes ran this long beard all over the place.


----------



## miked913

Came back in the evening with his lady's. I just thought this was a cool pic!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> View attachment 349187
> 
> Took this picture right before 8 Jakes ran this long beard all over the place.


See Bob,I told you I heard a Tom hollerin' on the ridge behind the pond> LOL Great Pic's.


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Came back in the evening with his lady's. I just thought this was a cool pic!
> View attachment 349259
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Great pic Mike,a friend of mine just this past weekend counted 11 longbeard's together and no hen's!Thought that to be kinda strange and this guy is no B.S.er,well that I'm aware of. The Pa. bird's that I hunt have been strutting with hen's for at least a couple of week's now.


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> See Bob,I told you I heard a Tom hollerin' on the ridge behind the pond> LOL Great Pic's.


The eyes of a turkey hunter. It’s in the blood.


----------



## archerjay1

We used to go to Tennessee every year for a week and hunt. Exceptional gobblers and 21,000 acres to do it on. The best part is you can tag 4 birds with one licence, then as all public lands go the people got out of control and it's not even worth the frustration to make the trip anymore....but man it sure was a great time.


----------



## guppie

I just read on the ODNR website that the 2020 spring turkey season has been canceled. April fools!


----------



## 9Left

Snook said:


> Funny how you mentioned Primos video’s or shows without the “music” and just natural sounds while hunting. I met those guys a few years back at the NWTF convention and told them the same thing about their videos/shows. They said they try to keep their shows as “natural” as possible and let nature make their music.


Natural... lol...Most of the deer hunts are high fence ranches and they pay thousands of dollars to shoot deer that do not eat natural food in order to grow big antlers


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

9Left said:


> Natural... lol...Most of the deer hunts are high fence ranches and they pay thousands of dollars to shoot deer that do not eat natural food in order to grow big antlers


Steroids.. seriously. It should be outlawed.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Anyone have a link for the turkey zone map?


----------



## koonzie99

Did some scouting on Saturday morning. I was able to locate 5 Tom's all roosted on public land.
I was gonna take vacation around mid may but with the way things are right now I figured things will probably be shutdown still so why not take opening week off and spend some time in the woods.


----------



## miked913

My gobbler has been pretty consistent coming through morning and evening. They roost real close to this strut zone. Some days I see 2 hens with him some days 3 or 4.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Late today









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wasserwolf

Went listening Monday morning. 3 gobblers strung along about 100 yards. Started gobbling at 0620 on there own. I left by 0640, still in the trees.


----------



## fireline

I was out Saturday 4/4 and they started gobbling at 6.30 and flew down at 6.45 and gobbled two more times and went silent, they were roosted with the hens. Have several pictures of them breading hens starting 4/1 through today, by 4/20 they should be looking for a little love.


----------



## slashbait

Haven’t heard a single gobble in first 2 hours of am. Been hearing a bunch from 10:30 on. Retired a month ago , so got plenty of time to scout this year! The other day, they were still in trees at 9 am? Strange because it was a weather perfect am?


----------



## joekacz

slashbait said:


> Haven’t heard a single gobble in first 2 hours of am. Been hearing a bunch from 10:30 on. Retired a month ago , so got plenty of time to scout this year! The other day, they were still in trees at 9 am? Strange because it was a weather perfect am?


Over the years I have seen that more then once and am getting to believe that they are waiting for walking hens so they can fly down to them.


----------



## joekacz

So with the opener getting close I thought about the failures over the years and after some thinking it seems to me that about 90% of the time the word " hen" was used in why I didn't get that gobbler. " They're henned up,hen took him away,hen picked me out and so on..." Damn them hens! Good luck to all that enjoy this sport as much as I do. Couldn't be more " social distant" then the solitude of turkey hunting.


----------



## fireline

slashbait said:


> Haven’t heard a single gobble in first 2 hours of am. Been hearing a bunch from 10:30 on. Retired a month ago , so got plenty of time to scout this year! The other day, they were still in trees at 9 am? Strange because it was a weather perfect am?


Gobblers only need to gobble when looking for hens, by 10.30 they have bread the hens they have been with and now they are looking for some new ones.
I have watched gobblers gobble there head off walking back and forth on a limb waiting for the hens to walk up to them, then they pitch off and glide down to them and then it is silent,


----------



## slashbait

Follow up to the 9 am birds still in trees. The reason I new they were there is they flew out when a pair of nesting geese went insane when the geese seen me!


----------



## Kenlow1

Joe, did you hear about the new Avian hen breeder decoy that is out? Guaranteed to draw the "Boss Gobbler" into your setup! Only problem you need 2 hunters to tag team em. The decoy suit is about 6 ft tall and can be seen by a turkey about a half mile away if you set up in an open field. The decoy suit zips up in the back and all you do is move around and once in a while act like you are a feeding hen. I would set up along the field edge 35 yds away from you and not shoot until after the gobbler gets done breeding you. You would probably then "Thank me" for shooting him! HaHa! By the way-Happy Easter to you & the family.


----------



## joekacz

Look's like you got nothing to do but pick on the fat kid.LOL Hey if that's what it takes then that's what it will be.I'm just a little LEARY of your shooting SKILL'S,word's out. And happy EASTER to you and yours. GOD BLESS


----------



## Fishon1546

Tuesday the Turkeys were going nuts around My house jakes and Tom going off with the hens. Last two Mornings it seems like the cooler weather slowed the action


----------



## joekacz

Fishon1546 said:


> Tuesday the Turkeys were going nuts around My house jakes and Tom going off with the hens. Last two Mornings it seems like the cooler weather slowed the action


Well if you give me your address I'll come out there and investigate this rare phenom.May have to drag Kenlow1 and Strongpersuader along with me to give it a good once over. LOL Turkey's ,IMHO,are pretty unpredictable but when it comes to weather change for the worse,snow,cold and windy,they tend to go silent but if you know your area they're still killable just takes patience.


----------



## Kenlow1

Joe, that was a quick response! I forgot to tell you the Avian decoy suit (6 fter) is $500!


----------



## joekacz

Kenlow1 said:


> Joe, that was a quick response! I forgot to tell you the Avian decoy suit (6 fter) is $500!


Hey Ken you better back off on that,I didn't want you to spend that kinda money on me. LOLLOL


----------



## weasel

i was down in Guernsey co. Saturday morning they didn't gobble as much as last week probably because of the cold morning brrrr.


----------



## Carpn

I listened the last 3 mornings at different locations and heard good gobbling every day . Fri I got pinned down by two strutters . So yesterday I went and hung a camera on the oak knob they had pitched too Fri . 

When my pics transmitted this morning I was excited to see these .


----------



## koonzie99

Did some more scouting yesterday as well. Listened in a new area and only heard one gobble. Checked access points and made a loop on piece of land. There some roosting right now on my family's small tract so I do have some options come season. Last year was my 1st year chasing them and I struggle to find them. So I'm really trying to put in some work this year.


----------



## Kenlow1

Jake, I'll shoot the one on the left, and you can shoot the one on the right since it has the longer spurs! Haha (honeyhole)


----------



## miked913

Little snow out there today, birds don't mind.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Try again, hopefully it's just when I send 2 at once









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Try again, hopefully it's just when I send 2 at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hey Mike are you hunting this bird?? Sorta hope not 'cause he's like family now here on this site.It's like we know him. LOL Just KIDDING!!


----------



## miked913

Joe I'll be honest, my wife wants to try and shoot one with her crossbow this year, but like you said, he's like our buddy now, I'm not sure she'll be able to do it? Don't worry I'll be there for back up with my scatter gun!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Mike I hope your wife connect's,be great with the crossbow.Before the BOOM in the population of turkey's,been hunting them since 1970, I was asked more then once about taking a bird with the bow and my answer would be,"No way! They're hard enough to get with a gun!" Now I may give it a go one day,maybe.LOL GOOD LUCK out there and keep posting pic's.With the snow in the pic I'm assuming that's a "May" bird and not a "April" one.


----------



## Turkinator

Just got back from Alabama, was lucky enough to limit out. Ready for Monday morning!!!!!!


----------



## Carpn

Still buddies . I'd love to try and get my son on them this weekend but I can't get a blind in here , and they're close to the property line . Best bet will be to slip in on em in the dark and sit tight till flydown. I know how fidgety he gets so we'll go somewhere else . May take him after em Sat evening if he does not kill a diff bird Sat morning . Taking him after a solo bird first . Saving the paired up birds for when we can double up .


----------



## Carpn

Congrats on your birds turkinator . Followed your posts elsewhere . It's killing me I didn't get to hunt out of state this yr to get a jump. Hopefully next yr I can warm up somewhere


----------



## Turkinator




----------



## Turkinator




----------



## Turkinator

Carpn said:


> Congrats on your birds turkinator . Followed your posts elsewhere . It's killing me I didn't get to hunt out of state this yr to get a jump. Hopefully next yr I can warm up somewhere


Thanks man!!!! Nothing like being in the south in March!!! Hopefully I will get to hunt Florida next year


----------



## lawrence1

So I was out this morning in freezing temps and pulled two little ticks off of me. Cold blooded bastages!


----------



## 0utwest

Turkinator said:


> Thanks man!!!! Nothing like being in the south in March!!! Hopefully I will get to hunt Florida next year


You go down and Hunt with Eddie Salter ?


----------



## Turkinator

0utwest said:


> You go down and Hunt with Eddie Salter ?


No I hunt alone for the most part


----------



## miked913

Ho hoahhh

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

Turkinator said:


> Thanks man!!!! Nothing like being in the south in March!!! Hopefully I will get to hunt Florida next year


All the birds that I have killed have had dark spurs. Cool bird.


----------



## joekacz

How were the Alabama ticks??


----------



## Turkinator

joekacz said:


> How were the Alabama ticks??


The seed ticks, about like grains of pepper, were pretty bad. No others. I hunt big timber mostly so I probably don’t have the tick problem that I’d have in a more weedy area.


----------



## Kenlow1

Lawrence, I was shed hunting a week ago-in woods for 1 hour and found a tick on me. They are gonna be bad this year! No cold winter.


----------



## Kenlow1

Turk-how many birds can you get in Bama?


----------



## Turkinator

Limit is 5 


Kenlow1 said:


> Turk-how many birds can you get in Bama?


----------



## Turkinator

This was the quickest time I have limited out in Alabama. Started on Saturday the 20th opening day, and killed my 5th bird on Monday the 30th I don’t hunt on Sunday so that was 8 days I actually hunted


----------



## Turkinator

I tried to post pictures of the 5, but looks like I got duplicates!!! I posted the individual birds by day over on Ohio sportsman


----------



## joekacz

Top that one Kenny! Turk that was a hell of a HUNT! I am envious,congratulation's!


----------



## Carpn

Good luck tomorrow everyone ! 

I pulled a couple camera cards today . 
I don't believe I've ever had such a well timed photo on a trail camera . 









I also found a matched set of sheds today while scouting a tree to sit by in the morning .


----------



## slashbait

Good luck in am! Will be in public in am , can’t wait to see what this crowd looks like


----------



## joekacz

"Henned up,bird's didn't gobble,I moved,someone cut me off,to cold, to windy,don't know how I missed,bird was on the neighbors property,they were here yesterday,bird "social distanced" out of range,ect. ect.ect." Just helping all of you Turkey hunter's out with, some not all , time proven excuses of Turkey hunting.I should know 'cause I've used all of them and more. LOL Good Luck to all and hope all of you get to at least work a bird.Stay Safe! And don't forget to post when you get back home so us "Monday morning quarterback's" have something to read. Hint; I've taken just as many bird's after 10 o'clock as I have before 8 o'clock.


----------



## slashbait

LOL! Stayed north this am. Arrived at lot at 5 am to parking area overflowing with trucks. When I counted to 15 trucks I bailed. Heading south tomorrow.


----------



## SmallieKing

Got on one on some public. Started gobbling about 630. Didn't realize I was as close to the roost as I was. Tried to swing around him behind a little finger ridge only to see him pitch down towards a couple of fields. Swung way around and now am set up on one of the fields with a lone hen decoy. We'll see


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Very quiet morning for us. Heard a few gobbles till 630 very far off onto the private land then nothing. Saw very few hunters. Public land. Scouted a lot. Not seeing much sign in all the usual areas. It is not from a lack of walking. Goodluck to all.


----------



## meats52

I hope everyone had some action this morning. I live and hunt in Trumbull county so our season doesn't come in until May 4th and by then the woods will be greened up and the mosquito's will be out in full force. It used to be a week difference, I don't know why it's 2 weeks this year.


----------



## koonzie99

Well today was on of those days where you don’t have to harvest a animal for it to be a success. I mentioned on this thread that I’m a rookie and struggled last year. So this morning I setup on a ridge that I knew two birds was roosting on. At about 615 a bird behind me starts gobbling and he carry’s on for ten minutes or so then the two birds I’m setup for starts gobbling. So I do a lil calling and the bird behind me is responding to me. So more time goes by and the bird from behind is coming so I switched to the other side of the tree. No sooner do I get over there the other ones gobble closer so I switch back. They start skirting me to the right so I crawled 40 or 50 yards to try and get to the edge of a clear cut. I called twice after I setup and they gobbled each time. So I’m set up looking ahead and the toms pop out on my left in range so I tried the swing move and whiffed the shot. Even tho I didn’t harvest the bird I’m still pumped about it. Hopefully I can have some more hunts like that this season.


----------



## floater99

Hunted today no gobbles not much sign ? one hen rapping off


----------



## Muddy

I’ve been there before Koonzie. Sometimes you come so close, but can’t quite seal the deal. Your problem was that there were too many gobblers around you, which can cause problems!


----------



## koonzie99

I like those problems lol


----------



## turkey hunter

One good morning my girlfriend killed a good one 10&1/2 Inch beard 1&1/8 spur but weighed 24 pounds.


----------



## joekacz

turkey hunter said:


> View attachment 353103
> One good morning my girlfriend killed a good one 10&1/2 Inch beard 1&1/8 spur but weighed 24 pounds.


That's one heck of a bird,congratulation's! Not many get much bigger than that.24# is a BRUTE!


----------



## turkey hunter

That was a big bird. The first show was 2 hens that came in then one attacked my hen decoy pecken it and going around in circles with it for a few minutes. She pecked the heck out of it.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Sorry for the length, but it was some day!
2 birds started about 6:10 and were fairly consistent for about :45 minutes....
Had two single hens walk in, one saw the decoys, got a little nervous but continued on her route.
The next one saw the dekes and did a 180 and walked off.
About 8:15 heard a few gobbles...same direction/area as before, I thought my buddy had a chance...he was closer! About 10:00 there is some raucous about 60 yards to my right,
Out pops a fan...then a red,white, and blue head...then a couple more jakes...
Long story...I thought I lost them, but on the second tease of 
Coming to me, I finally get a shot....there were 3 hens, 2 Tom’s, and 3 jakes....i shot the only one that strutted. The 2nd Tom might have had a better beard, but I ass-u-me the strutter was the dominant! After the shot the hens flew off but the other Tom and Jakes hung around for over 20 minutes....IT was intense...the entire “show”...nearly :50 minutes long
I was able to pull out my phone and take multiple videos and pictures.
Thank goodness for my reflex sight...I was in an awkward position with many eyes near, was afraid to breath much less move.
When I finally got to my bird, It was a *Beast!*
For fairness, I had my buddy measure...
Only a 9.5” beard...respectable, BUT,
One spur is 1 3/8” and the other 1 5/8”.....sharp!
My old scale ( I will check it when I can) shows between 26&27 pounds!


----------



## slashbait

M R DUCKS said:


> Sorry for the length, but it was some day!
> 2 birds started about 6:10 and were fairly consistent for about :45 minutes....
> Had two single hens walk in, one saw the decoys, got a little nervous but continued on her route.
> The next one saw the dekes and did a 180 and walked off.
> About 8:15 heard a few gobbles...same direction/area as before, I thought my buddy had a chance...he was closer! About 10:00 there is some raucous about 60 yards to my right,
> Out pops a fan...then a red,white, and blue head...then a couple more jakes...
> Long story...I thought I lost them, but on the second tease of
> Coming to me, I finally get a shot....there were 3 hens, 2 Tom’s, and 3 jakes....i shot the only one that strutted. The 2nd Tom might have had a better beard, but I ass-u-me the strutter was the dominant! After the shot the hens flew off but the other Tom and Jakes hung around for over 20 minutes....IT was intense...the entire “show”...nearly :50 minutes long
> I was able to pull out my phone and take multiple videos and pictures.
> Thank goodness for my reflex sight...I was in an awkward position with many eyes near, was afraid to breath much less move.
> When I finally got to my bird, It was a *Beast!*
> For fairness, I had my buddy measure...
> Only a 9.5” beard...respectable, BUT,
> One spur is 1 3/8” and the other 1 5/8”.....sharp!
> My old scale ( I will check it when I can) shows between 26&27 pounds!


Great bird! Wow!


----------



## jkep551

Got up at 2:00 AM. Left at 3:30 for a 2 hour drive to southeast Ohio. Set up before sunrise.

Had one hen come through about 100 yards away fairly early in the morning. Started to get a little bored at 10:30, got out of the blind and was looking into the woods behind me. Shortly thereafter spotted two turkeys on a ridge about 100 yards away. I had my gun but not my turkey call. Fortunately I could hide behind the Turkey blind, they kept moving away. They eventually got behind some evergreens that allowed me to get back in the blind. When they became visible again, I was able to get their attention with a few clucks on the call. They started to make their way towards me and the two hen decoys and one Jake I had set up in the field about 25 yards in front of me. Looking through the binoculars I could see one had a white head the other a red head. The grass was pretty tall but I was finally able to see a beard on one of the turkeys. Placed the bead on its head and pulled the trigger. It went down right away. Pretty awesome day! Good luck to everyone going out this season!


----------



## $diesel$

Spent all morning out today, didn't see or hear anything.


----------



## BASSINONE

noble co, dead. never heard a single gobble. My friend was in the Cambridge area, same think....nothing. First time ever in my 30 plus years of chasing beards n spurs this happened.


----------



## BASSINONE

anyone else have this issue?


----------



## fastwater

^^^Didnt get out today...but yes, have had that happen many times over the years.
Go one day, close the truck door too loud and they light up from all directions.
Go the next day in the same area...throw everything but the kitchen sink at them and can't buy a peep.
It happens...


----------



## joekacz

BASSINONE said:


> anyone else have this issue?


More than once and in different states! It means only one thing and that is they didn't talk that particular morning. If you know for sure ,from scouting,just stick it out and stay in the area you know has birds and periodacly cluck and Yelp and keep your eyes peeled,have got my share of " silent" bird's,and I'm sure other vet's will say the same.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

joekacz said:


> More than once and in different states! It means only one thing and that is they didn't talk that particular morning. If you know for sure ,from scouting,just stick it out and stay in the area you know has birds and periodacly cluck and Yelp and keep your eyes peeled,have got my share of " silent" bird's,and I'm sure other vet's will say the same.


I dont know about you guys but, I didnt hear or see any, sure the hell felt good to get out and suck up some nature and go through the motions!!


----------



## joekacz

M R DUCKS said:


> Sorry for the length, but it was some day!
> 2 birds started about 6:10 and were fairly consistent for about :45 minutes....
> Had two single hens walk in, one saw the decoys, got a little nervous but continued on her route.
> The next one saw the dekes and did a 180 and walked off.
> About 8:15 heard a few gobbles...same direction/area as before, I thought my buddy had a chance...he was closer! About 10:00 there is some raucous about 60 yards to my right,
> Out pops a fan...then a red,white, and blue head...then a couple more jakes...
> Long story...I thought I lost them, but on the second tease of
> Coming to me, I finally get a shot....there were 3 hens, 2 Tom’s, and 3 jakes....i shot the only one that strutted. The 2nd Tom might have had a better beard, but I ass-u-me the strutter was the dominant! After the shot the hens flew off but the other Tom and Jakes hung around for over 20 minutes....IT was intense...the entire “show”...nearly :50 minutes long
> I was able to pull out my phone and take multiple videos and pictures.
> Thank goodness for my reflex sight...I was in an awkward position with many eyes near, was afraid to breath much less move.
> When I finally got to my bird, It was a *Beast!*
> For fairness, I had my buddy measure...
> Only a 9.5” beard...respectable, BUT,
> One spur is 1 3/8” and the other 1 5/8”.....sharp!
> My old scale ( I will check it when I can) shows between 26&27 pounds!


That bird is beyond being a beast ,he's a "FREAK". You got me beat,1 3/8",11 1/4" beard and only 18 1/2 #,it was a end of the season bird.I've shot some all around the +/- 20# area but nothin' even close to your's.Hope you got some pic's to post,that would be great.To me that's like a 180" buck,they're out there but not many of 'em.CONGRATULATION'S!!


----------



## joekacz

BASSINONE said:


> anyone else have this issue?


Friend of mine hunted private,Carroll County, and never heard one at all.This is his go to spot for years.Just one of those day's for some.It changes daily,what can you do other then keep at it.He's had times over there when you didn't know which one to go after and then day's like yesterday.Look's like Friday's weather might be good.


----------



## Turkinator

Ohio #1 this morning


----------



## MagicMarker

Got my 1st this morning


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> Got my 1st this morning
> View attachment 353189


First ever or for the year? Either way congratulations.


----------



## joekacz

Turkinator said:


> View attachment 353177
> View attachment 353179
> Ohio #1 this morning


Turk your tearing them up this year,congrat's!


----------



## MagicMarker

joekacz said:


> First ever or for the year? Either way congratulations.


1st time ever 1st sit


----------



## joekacz

MagicMarker said:


> 1st time ever 1st sit


Pretty easy huh. Now you know that only happen's to first time turkey hunters. It get's a lot rougher and tougher after this. LOL I hope you had a classic hunt with gobbling and strutting because that doesn't happen all the time either but it's nice when that happen's. Congratulation's on your first!


----------



## koonzie99

Now what do I do tomorrow do I go to a new area, try and set up on the other bird I had coming in yesterday? What about the birds I called in and at shot at do u think I could call them in aging? Will they roosted in the same spot or will it take awhile for them to come back? I could get a lot closer to the roost I was 200 yards or more away from them. Sorry I got a lot of questions and no one to ask.


----------



## joekacz

koonzie99 said:


> Now what do I do tomorrow do I go to a new area, try and set up on the other bird I had coming in yesterday? What about the birds I called in and at shot at do u think I could call them in aging? Will they roosted in the same spot or will it take awhile for them to come back? I could get a lot closer to the roost I was 200 yards or more away from them. Sorry I got a lot of questions and no one to ask.


I have found that turkeys have short memories.I shot a bird in Washington County some years back that came in full strut.When i cleaned him there was copper shot in his breast and I shot pure lead.It's nice to have a "problem" like trying to figure which one to go after.Me,I would probably go after the one that didn't make it to you and let the other ones go but I would not forget about the one you missed ,you'll be able to call him in again.HE's got love on his mind and you were a interruption to him. IMHO I'm sure your gonna get some good advice on here.Keep it up.


----------



## Bulldawg

You stand a chance at calling them in but I would try to approach and set up from the total opposite direction if possible . Setting up in the same spot you were in, making them come the same direction . They may respond to the calls but will most likely hang up and not come in . Maybe even use a different call giving them a different sound as well !


----------



## Flathead76

BASSINONE said:


> noble co, dead. never heard a single gobble. My friend was in the Cambridge area, same think....nothing. First time ever in my 30 plus years of chasing beards n spurs this happened.


I have been hunting Noble county as well. Have not seen a bird yet while hunting the last two days. Saw a bunch while trying to pattern birds this weekend.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Flathead76 said:


> I have been hunting Noble county as well. Have not seen a bird yet while hunting the last two days. Saw a bunch while trying to pattern birds this weekend.


I went back out for the 2nd day to just get out, with no expectations. Didnt hear or see anything yesterday, went to same woods, only went to ceter get out of wind..sat down and watched deer go by..hit the slate a few times and nothing, figured..oh well at least the good lord let me out of bed. Hit the box call and this tom, whom I walked past came from behing me and parked 20ft from my left, scared the crap out of me, went into full strut and through his but to me brought the gun up and he turned around and gobbled at me and he is no longer with us! double 10'-101/2" BEARDS hows that for blind a#[email protected] luck?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Rookie Reporting (long, but laughing encouraged):

Well I can confirm no problems with road camping down at Wayne, etc. Camped down there and saw a couple others no issues everything as normal.

I scouted Sunday and found sign. Watched the area from low ground and they roosted there by the sign. I heard a late group roost a bit to the south also. Camped and got up on the roosting ridge early and got set up. Saw a pair fly down, but they went to the east some distance away. Heard others flying down and some early talk. Had 2 together gobbling and (for those that have read my story) they actually responded to my calling!!!! We traded talk for about 30 minutes. I could tell they were just on the other side of the ridge - I had set up 30 feet down the west slope and they were on the east side. 

I said I was going to be less conservative, move and call more this season...so I went for it. I sneaked across to the east side to their level on the ridge and moved towards them north about 35 yards. Picked a tree with a dead fall to break me up and got set up. I called and gobbles broke out.....sounded like 125 yards or so away. Remembering advice from a great turkey caller I waited and the next gobble I cut him off answering before he finished. *To my surprise *a huge response. I returned and wow...they were on the way coming FAST! Another gobble erupted and sounded like they were right on top of me. I put the call down, steadied the gun, I felt my heart rate pick up, scanning the woods in front of me and below expecting them to pop out for a shot any second but no gobblers? I just knew they had to be on top of me when a gobble erupts so loud I literally jumped - it startled me! I look to my far left and on the oil trail right on top of the ridge a huge gobbler is in full strut, a second gobbles. I never expected them to cut cover and come right down the open oil lane! I'm positioned so I cannot shoot - they are nearly behind me! I wait until the strutter is facing the opposite direction and I THOUGHT the other gobbler was behind a tree....I ever so slowly move my gun and bam - busted! Away on a dead run they go from 25 yards!

In hindsight I screwed up putting myself in a position to only be able to shoot that direction, not expecting them to come down the lane. I really blew it and am quite sure under the same circumstances a guy should have connected. If I had even looked up I would have seen them coming likely in time to move! All that said, I considered this failure quite a success as I learned a lot in those 10 minutes. I'm sure I will screw something else up, but I learned I need to move to the gobblers and get on their level, they will break cover - I need to use the oil lanes to my advantage, and I got some confidence in my ability to call.

Thank you to those of you giving me tips and encouragement to be more aggressive. I know now I have been far too passive sitting back, not hardly calling, waiting for something to happen these last 2 seasons. Now I just need to get back down there and get in the woods again and make it happen!


----------



## MagicMarker

joekacz said:


> Pretty easy huh. Now you know that only happen's to first time turkey hunters. It get's a lot rougher and tougher after this. LOL I hope you had a classic hunt with gobbling and strutting because that doesn't happen all the time either but it's nice when that happen's. Congratulation's on your first!


Set up with a couple decoys along field edge. No calling. He saw decoys and strutted in. 30 yd shot down he went


----------



## joekacz

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Rookie Reporting (long, but laughing encouraged):
> 
> Well I can confirm no problems with road camping down at Wayne, etc. Camped down there and saw a couple others no issues everything as normal.
> 
> I scouted Sunday and found sign. Watched the area from low ground and they roosted there by the sign. I heard a late group roost a bit to the south also. Camped and got up on the roosting ridge early and got set up. Saw a pair fly down, but they went to the east some distance away. Heard others flying down and some early talk. Had 2 together gobbling and (for those that have read my story) they actually responded to my calling!!!! We traded talk for about 30 minutes. I could tell they were just on the other side of the ridge - I had set up 30 feet down the west slope and they were on the east side.
> 
> I said I was going to be less conservative, move and call more this season...so I went for it. I sneaked across to the east side to their level on the ridge and moved towards them north about 35 yards. Picked a tree with a dead fall to break me up and got set up. I called and gobbles broke out.....sounded like 125 yards or so away. Remembering advice from a great turkey caller I waited and the next gobble I cut him off answering before he finished. *To my surprise *a huge response. I returned and wow...they were on the way coming FAST! Another gobble erupted and sounded like they were right on top of me. I put the call down, steadied the gun, I felt my heart rate pick up, scanning the woods in front of me and below expecting them to pop out for a shot any second but no gobblers? I just knew they had to be on top of me when a gobble erupts so loud I literally jumped - it startled me! I look to my far left and on the oil trail right on top of the ridge a huge gobbler is in full strut, a second gobbles. I never expected them to cut cover and come right down the open oil lane! I'm positioned so I cannot shoot - they are nearly behind me! I wait until the strutter is facing the opposite direction and I THOUGHT the other gobbler was behind a tree....I ever so slowly move my gun and bam - busted! Away on a dead run they go from 25 yards!
> 
> In hindsight I screwed up putting myself in a position to only be able to shoot that direction, not expecting them to come down the lane. I really blew it and am quite sure under the same circumstances a guy should have connected. If I had even looked up I would have seen them coming likely in time to move! All that said, I considered this failure quite a success as I learned a lot in those 10 minutes. I'm sure I will screw something else up, but I learned I need to move to the gobblers and get on their level, they will break cover - I need to use the oil lanes to my advantage, and I got some confidence in my ability to call.
> 
> Thank you to those of you giving me tips and encouragement to be more aggressive. I know now I have been far too passive sitting back, not hardly calling, waiting for something to happen these last 2 seasons. Now I just need to get back down there and get in the woods again and make it happen!


There is one thing you should know and it's sorta a long time secret amongst veteran turkey hunter's and that is that the turkey has a 3rd eye in the back of head and it usually saves him from hunters. LOL. Your doing just fine with learning something every time you get out. If a turkey hunter doesn't learn something the day their out then they really didn't hunt. IMHO


----------



## Deadeyedeek

joekacz said:


> There is one thing you should know and it's sorta a long time secret amongst veteran turkey hunter's and that is that the turkey has a 3rd eye in the back of head and it usually saves him from hunters. LOL. Your doing just fine with learning something every time you get out. If a turkey hunter doesn't learn something the day their out then they really didn't hunt. IMHO


Fishing fool..got your heart rate up didnt it??


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> Fishing fool..got your heart rate up didnt it??


..?.??


----------



## joekacz

Deadeyedeek said:


> Fishing fool..got your heart rate up didnt it??


From the sounds of your hunt today I'll bet that gobbler woke you up. LOL By the way congrat's on the double beard.


----------



## miked913

Well my wife did get the bird I had on cam so many times this year! Just not quite like she thought. Bird maybe gobbled 10 times on the roost u could hear hens cackling when they flew down then nothing. About 8:45 a hen shows up then more, 4 all together, 9:00 bam fan on the hill and heading right for them! Just strutted forever! Spitting and drumming. Get crossbow up on the sticks bird is at 12 yards in full strut perfect! She squeezed the trigger wham terrible noise birds all standing there looking around? Bolt is laying on the floor of the blind! Put down crossbow picks up 20ga and waylays the bird at maybe 15 steps. Something went way wrong with the lighted nock, it was broken and part is about 2/3 down the shaft and swelled up! Lucky that's all that happened! Good luck to all!





































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Well my wife did get the bird I had on cam so many times this year! Just not quite like she thought. Bird maybe gobbled 10 times on the roost u could hear hens cackling when they flew down then nothing. About 8:45 a hen shows up then more, 4 all together, 9:00 bam fan on the hill and heading right for them! Just strutted forever! Spitting and drumming. Get crossbow up on the sticks bird is at 12 yards in full strut perfect! She squeezed the trigger wham terrible noise birds all standing there looking around? Bolt is laying on the floor of the blind! Put down crossbow picks up 20ga and waylays the bird at maybe 15 steps. Something went way wrong with the lighted nock, it was broken and part is about 2/3 down the shaft and swelled up! Lucky that's all that happened! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Bird looks bigger then all the pics you had of it. Pretty thick beard. Glad no one got hurt with that crossbow mishap and cool mind's prevailed,congratulation's!


----------



## chadwimc

Nothing but hens in Clermont County this morning. No gobbling at all. At least I had live decoys for a short while when the hens were passing through. Almost stabbed a morel mushroom with the old aluminum arrow I use for a decoy stake. When I went to pull my decoys, it was right at the base...


----------



## slashbait

miked913 said:


> Well my wife did get the bird I had on cam so many times this year! Just not quite like she thought. Bird maybe gobbled 10 times on the roost u could hear hens cackling when they flew down then nothing. About 8:45 a hen shows up then more, 4 all together, 9:00 bam fan on the hill and heading right for them! Just strutted forever! Spitting and drumming. Get crossbow up on the sticks bird is at 12 yards in full strut perfect! She squeezed the trigger wham terrible noise birds all standing there looking around? Bolt is laying on the floor of the blind! Put down crossbow picks up 20ga and waylays the bird at maybe 15 steps. Something went way wrong with the lighted nock, it was broken and part is about 2/3 down the shaft and swelled up! Lucky that's all that happened! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Wow! That’s a great story! Surprised limbs on crossbow still in place. Nice job!


----------



## CalebBone

Had the privilege to call in a few gobblers this weekend for a young man from my church; punched his first spring gobbler tag on Sunday morning.

then was blessed with one for myself this morning.

Lots of gobbling from both birds; hunted 3 days so far, 3 gobblers within 25 yards; two took a ride home in the pick up.

Youth bird:



















My bird:




















Go get ya some turkey socks... they work


----------



## M R DUCKS

Deadeyecreek
Nice! Double Beard
Fish-n-fool neat day!
Mike 913...Nice photos!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Reading some great hunts on here.
Here are some terrible pictures...I think my buddy did it on purpose


----------



## fshnmaster

Finally managed to get on a gobbler in auglaize cty. Worked him into around 45/50 yards away and I whiffed the shot. Thinking it was a little too far for my 20 gauge. Oh well lots of season left to find another bird or get him.


----------



## Kenlow1

Caleb, your turkey has a "brush" for a beard! I bet the young man from church is now hooked on turkey hunting. He probably thinks this is easier than deer hunting? You better tell him he had "begineer's" luck! Glad you got him into a gobbler, you were rewarded the next day.


----------



## $diesel$

Didn't find a turkey today, either, but struck gold none the less.
A few on the left to eat and the rest to transplant near my creek.


----------



## koonzie99

Nothing exciting today. Went to the area I heard the other bird on Monday and he wasn't there or didn't gobble. The two birds I had the encounter with where still roosted in the same spot. Only problem is there was a guy hunting there this morning. I hunted about 600 or 700 yards away from them and and didn't hear no shots but I only stayed there till 8. So I'll try and get there earlier then 515 tomorrow and setup alot closer to them then I did on Monday.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

koonzie99 said:


> Nothing exciting today. Went to the area I heard the other bird on Monday and he wasn't there or didn't gobble. The two birds I had the encounter with where still roosted in the same spot. Only problem is there was a guy hunting there this morning. I hunted about 600 or 700 yards away from them and and didn't hear no shots but I only stayed there till 8. So I'll try and get there earlier then 515 tomorrow and setup alot closer to them then I did on Monday.


Diesel..at the risk of sounding stupid..what are those? I am and ourdoor guy,shrooms,other plants,etc.but sure I am gonna learn something new..Thanks in advance DD


----------



## CalebBone

Kenlow1 said:


> Caleb, your turkey has a "brush" for a beard! I bet the young man from church is now hooked on turkey hunting. He probably thinks this is easier than deer hunting? You better tell him he had "begineer's" luck! Glad you got him into a gobbler, you were rewarded the next day.


Thanks! Yes it did... get a broom handle and you could sweep floors with that thing! 

Hats off to the young man ; this was his 4th bird encounter, with the prior 3 not resulting in a filled tag. He walked his tail off with me (sort of forced to.. I'm all about a deep hike in away from the road) and punched the tag after putting to practice several lessons learned. If you visit Ohiosportsman, there's a write up there in the Turkey form with "Ohio youth success... what it's all about" ... about his journey to his first bird!


----------



## Kenlow1

Diesel, yeah was wondering too about your find? Did you stumble into someone's marijuana patch? Gonna re-plant on your property? Haha-just messin with ya. But are those possibly wild onions (leeks)?


----------



## miked913

If 'n ya'll don't know what ramps are stay in the city.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Look like Ramps but not sure.


----------



## CalebBone

ramps for sure.


----------



## hoplovestofish

9:00 this morning. hop


----------



## Harry1959

I killed this one at 730 this morning, the picture indicates it had about an 18 inch beard


----------



## Harry1959

Ok.....maybe I taped a couple old beards to it. Lol


----------



## M R DUCKS

Did you shoot it with an air rifle


----------



## Harry1959

M R DUCKS said:


> Did you shoot it with an air rifle


Lol.,..sure, was waiting for someone to notice that


----------



## garshark

Out Turkey hunting for the first time, got set up around 6 called for the first time at 6 40 and about 5 mins later I watch 2 birds fly down from the roost 100 ish yards away. Before that never saw them and they never made a sound. 10 mins later they were right on top of me. Both hens they made a few quiet noises then worked there way across the road. Got the blood pumping. I didnt think it was normal for hens to roost with out Tom's. Havent heard any gobbles so far but a few turkey like sounds far away and 1 gun shot. Btw I'm in Ashland county


----------



## slashbait

garshark said:


> Out Turkey hunting for the first time, got set up around 6 called for the first time at 6 40 and about 5 mins later I watch 2 birds fly down from the roost 100 ish yards away. Before that never saw them and they never made a sound. 10 mins later they were right on top of me. Both hens they made a few quiet noises then worked there way across the road. Got the blood pumping. I didnt think it was normal for hens to roost with out Tom's. Havent heard any gobbles so far but a few turkey like sounds far away and 1 gun shot. Btw I'm in Ashland county


In Ashland to this morning. Not a sound yet. Figured with this calm morning should be easy to hear em? Hopefully after 10


----------



## joekacz

Look's like the weather is setting up for the next couple of day's for turkey hunting anyway that's what the "professional" forecasters are saying.Rain at night and sunny during the day.Anyone ever been in the wood's with thunder in the distance?? It's a great locator for the ole gobblers in my experiences.I don't recommend being out there in a full fledged storm,could be pretty hairy.Oh yah,as they say "been there done that".Good Luck to all and I hope you at least get to work a bird.


----------



## Kenlow1

Yeah Joe, they "shock Gobble" to a lot of sounds: coyote howls, geese, fire truck siren, train whistle, owl hoot, and yes-thunder. Was at Salt Fork 15 yrs ago trying to roost a bird and this big storm came in with lightning & thunder. No gobbling before but when that thunder cracked I think every turkey within a mile of us gobbled their head off! We located a couple and came back next morning and my son killed his first longboard. But I'll tell you what, I was scared as hell when that storm hit and we were out in the open with all that lightning & thunder. By the way, we were soaked head to toe when we got back to truck from that mile and a half walk!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Slept in this morning. Lol

My son and I headed to one of our spots to find a roamer. Struck a bird right away 18-1/2 pound with 10" beard and 3/4" spurs.

Good later morning hunt with my boy.


----------



## Kenlow1

Shed-hunter, what time did you put your tag on him? Come in by himself? Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter15

Gobbler went quiet as soon as he came off the roost but still a good morning.


----------



## CalebBone

Way to go Shed Hunter 365 and Bowhunter15 - thanks for sharing! Congrats to you both.


----------



## DLarrick

Congrats to everyone who has punched a tag this season. 


CalebBone…...sweet pics man.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

What are you guys thoughts on tactics for this rainy weekend?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Kenlow1 said:


> Shed-hunter, what time did you put your tag on him? Come in by himself? Congrats!


11:33 am

Yes he was lonely.


----------



## joekacz

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> What are you guys thoughts on tactics for this rainy weekend?


I would hunt fields if the rain is light,heavy rain I would watch the Outdoor Channel. IMHO


----------



## $diesel$

Ramps or wild leeks. Great addition to certain recipes; soup, stews, potatoes.
Some even eat them as they are. They have a unique taste, quite strong, though.
Some also say they taste like a cross of garlic and onion, but i don't think so.
Try them, i'd bet you'll like them.
Absolutely nothing stupid asked, deek, we all learn of a new food now and again. I've always loved trying new dishes.


----------



## $diesel$

Man, you guys are badasses. I haven't been able to hear a bird yet, let alone have an encounter.
I watched them walk across my hollow just last week, but 4 uneventful days so far.
Good job, guys, i'm right happy for ya.


----------



## stonen12

Hearing lots of gobbles in my woods, sometimes late in the morning some really early, flushed a hen today but aside from that I can’t get in range of a bird, seems like once I get close the the gobble they give me the slip, any tips?first season out, never done a hunt like this in my life, it’s great fun wish I would of started earlier in life, any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## joekacz

stonen12 said:


> Hearing lots of gobbles in my woods, sometimes late in the morning some really early, flushed a hen today but aside from that I can’t get in range of a bird, seems like once I get close the the gobble they give me the slip, any tips?first season out, never done a hunt like this in my life, it’s great fun wish I would of started earlier in life, any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance


With out having a conversation with you,from the sounds of it your getting toooo close to the bird. When a bird answers you he knows EXACTLY where your at. Make a call and if you get a answer then wait about 30 sec.or so and give another call if he answers closer then he's coming in and you better plop your butt down and wait him out. Before I make a second call I look around to make sure that there's a place to set up on him because sometimes it can happen REAL fast! Obviously there are other scenarios and what to do but if you know the grounds well and there's no obstructions like fences,creeks or streams or major blow downs between the 2 of you then give it a go. You'll do fine just stick with it,you got birds located and that's the first order of turkey hunting. Good Luck. I sent you a PM.


----------



## fireline

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> What are you guys thoughts on tactics for this rainy weekend?


Birds will head for open fields.


----------



## $diesel$

It's hard to do, but try to watch your 6 without uncovered movement. I learned that the hard way many years ago, they like to circle and check things out.


----------



## fireline

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> What are you guys thoughts on tactics for this rainy weekend?


And birds don't normally gobble as much when it's raining, if you have a pop up blind use that, they don't seen to mind a new blind being there, I would set up on a edge of a field that you have seen them in before, put a few decoys out and call very sparingly and keep an eye out I have had mature birds walk right in without making a sound,


----------



## Muddy

I love chopped ramps in scrambled eggs, also pretty good in fried taters.


----------



## koonzie99

When been at the last couple days. Thursday I got close the Tom's iv been hunting but the pitched down and walked out a skinny finger ridge. Heard another later and chased him down to find he was in a private field. 
So this morning I set up on the figure ridge them birds walked Thursday and they wasn't roosted in the same spot. As its getting daylight another bird starts gobbling. So I mark the spot on my map and head over there around 730. I make it to the point i think the bird was roosted on called twice and heard nothing. I sat down for while and decided on Taking a nap. After all that I get up. Walk 30 feet check my phone when I'm putting it back in my pocket a tom flushes out like a damn grouse and is gone. He was inside of 20 yards. Idk if he heard my calls and it just took him awhile I was sat down for 45 min and didn't make a sound. But either way. I learned something for tomorrow.


----------



## joekacz

Sounds like you had some educated fun today.LOL If you know that an area is holding birds then anytime you make a call you gotta figure that a bird may come looking even if there is no gobbles.That has happened to a lot of turkey hunters.I've been awakened by a tom gobbling comin' in.That's what makes this fun,it's the experiences.Video hunts are just that,video.If you hunt 'em long enough you'll see that you don't always get the classic gobble,gobble,BOOM hunt.IMHO Ain't nothing like a good snooze in the turkey wood's.


----------



## Lowerider1029

Hunt the fields!


----------



## slashbait

Met up with a cranky henless Tom today that beat me at the game! On the way in this am I here him gobbling like a mad man on top off the ridge. I make my way half way up the ridge and can tell he’s still in tree. I go up another flat and finally I can hear by his gobbles he’s on the ground and heading away. Move closure and call. 15 later he’s closer. Close the distance and he’s responding but walking the top back and forth gobbling his brains out! Wait till he goes all the way to left and move up on his level and get in a fallen treejust below top.call and he’s coming, still can’t see him just hear him gobbling.goes silent for about 20 minutes. So i call again and he gobbles like he’s next to me. Then poof he vanished? Think he came in silent a bit high we’re I couldn’t see threw the fallen tree and might have seen me. This all took 3 1/2 hours! Awsome Hunt! Going back for him mid week


----------



## guppie

I have hunted the same farms for 20+ years as I did this week. No gobbles or turkey sightings all week, but I still had fun. Not the first time. Things will pick up next week I hope. When I worked I took the second week off to hunt. I am retired now so I have them all off. I am not starving. I hunt for sport and fun and my sanity.


----------



## Turkinator

Done in Ohio!!!!!!


----------



## joekacz

Limb Hanger's!!! Great Bird and an even a greater accomplishment of limit's in 'Bama and the Buckeye!! SALUTE!!!


----------



## joekacz

Must of been a slowwww day yesterday.Friend of mine took one in Guernsey County yesterday about 7:30 that never gobbled just came sneaking into the deke's,he sneak's no more.They heard roosted birds but you know what happened when they flew down,all went quiet.


----------



## koonzie99

That's what happened to me yesterday I heard 3 or 4 toms on the roost but nothing after fly down.


----------



## miked913

Hunted Fri & Sat in Morgan co. Friday was a really good action morning, literally left at noon with birds still gobbling. Like I said earlier my wife has been wanting to shoot one with her crossbow and so she did, bird was at 10 yards next to decoy, she makes a great shot bird flips and flops and hops around and some more flipping and flopping to the edge of the food plot just over the edge out of sight. Other birds are close and gobbling good we stay put and hope for me to get a chance at one. Couple close calls but not near enough for a shot. So get out look, no bird, feathers some blood, kicked up leaves going down the hill. I was bleeding all over as I crawled through every rose bush and downed tree top I could find. Nada. She was very disappointed and I felt terrible for her. Saturday different story heard 2 or 3 birds on the roost and that was it, saw 1 hen, then quiet until noon. We're moving in 2 weeks so I fear this season is over for us with as much as we have going on right now. Good luck all. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## garshark

What animal is this from?


----------



## floater99

GRIZZ BEAR


----------



## stonen12

Stayed home and watched church today, pouring down rain and high winds in my area.


----------



## Carpn

Braved the weather today and my son and I doubled on longbeards . We had 3 longbeards , and 4 hens one of which was bearded show up . The three longbeards mobbed the Jake decoy . I had only took one gun so after he killed his I had him hand me his 20 gauge and I shot one the the remaining 2 . 

The last Longbeard wouldn't leave and a short while later another Longbeard showed up with 2 Jake's . 
They had a battle Royale in the field and finally moved far enough away my son could get out of the blind to check out his Longbeard . 
Both birds had 10" beards and a smidge over 1" Spurs . Well , mine only had one spur . Other was broken off .


----------



## MagicMarker

What’s a good jake decoy. I already have a couple hens


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Braved the weather today and my son and I doubled on longbeards . We had 3 longbeards , and 4 hens one of which was bearded show up . The three longbeards mobbed the Jake decoy . I had only took one gun so after he killed his I had him hand me his 20 gauge and I shot one the the remaining 2 .
> 
> The last Longbeard wouldn't leave and a short while later another Longbeard showed up with 2 Jake's .
> They had a battle Royale in the field and finally moved far enough away my son could get out of the blind to check out his Longbeard .
> Both birds had 10" beards and a smidge over 1" Spurs . Well , mine only had one spur . Other was broken off .
> View attachment 354151
> View attachment 354153
> View attachment 354155


Great hunt and a 24 1/2# beast to top it off! You know I gotta ask,what county did you stay dry in?? Or was it a waterproof blind?


----------



## miked913

Great birds! Congratulations to you and your boy! I used to hunt a farm in Cadiz. There was a big Hayfield that was the greatest rainy crappy day turkey killing spot I ever hunted! I would hunt it every crappy day I could! We killed tons of birds there!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

Wayne county . Sat in a semi waterproof Double bull Double-wide blind . I really don't like sitting in a blind but given the conditions didn't really have a choice . It's much easier with kids too

I had out a 3/4 strut avian X Jake and a Avian x hen

The bird I shot was definitely heavy . May have had some water weight . My son's was just shy of 20 . They had similar beard and Spurs. 

I just had him shoot the first one that cleared the other 2 .


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Great birds! Congratulations to you and your boy! I used to hunt a farm in Cadiz. There was a big Hayfield that was the greatest rainy crappy day turkey killing spot I ever hunted! I would hunt it every crappy day I could! We killed tons of birds there!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You hit right on the head Mike!You can tell people that,some believe and some think your full of it.I try to treat it like your hunting a big buck and just wait 'em out.They wait all day for a buck that really isn't vocal per say but if they don't hear a gobble then they go home,go figure.


----------



## CalebBone

Managed to harvest a 3rd public land bird for 2020. Returned to my native state of WV where I hold a lifetime license; kayaked in to an area where the elevation changes 600 ft from waters edge to ridge top, in about 1/2 mile.. steep country.

took this Tom at 10:00am Saturday; he was with 3 hens but couldn’t resist the sweet talk.

Also took home 71 morels; left probably 50 or more that were past their prime. Hickory, grape vines, and sycamores. 

It’s been a heck of a season so far. 

West Virginia is truly wild and wonderful.


----------



## fireline

Hunted Tuscarawas County today and never heard a bird, Hen or Gobbler, last week they would gobble good till they flew down then silence, the hens have to be about ready to set on there nest.


----------



## miked913

fireline said:


> Hunted Tuscarawas County today and never heard a bird, Hen or Gobbler, last week they would gobble good till they flew down then silence, the hens have to be about ready to set on there nest.


All you can do is hunt as much as you can and what seems like an impossible task hunting a bird that doesn't exist, then one morning turns into success, never get discouraged and hunt them hard until it isn't!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bare naked

garshark said:


> What animal is this from?


I'd say a skunk. They are grub eaters.


----------



## SelfTaught

It’s been a fun turkey season so far! We have a family farm in SE Erie county that has never had turkeys my whole life. The past few years they started showing up & finally in some huntable numbers. Not a ton, but enough to get after them. 

Opening day had my first ever tom on the ground by 7:15am very special to take a turkey from our place. This is my 3rd year chasing turkeys running & gunning. I’ve shot a few jakes but this was my first tom 


















I’ve been out most days for at least a few hours. Heard some gobbles here N there but still waiting to tag our! Guess that’s what makes these birds do addicting lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

Congrats !


----------



## MagicMarker

My son is on the board this morning


----------



## miked913

Do you think this is just a fat beard with a split or is it a double beard?









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

D


miked913 said:


> Do you think this is just a fat beard with a split or is it a double beard?
> View attachment 354693
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Double!


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Do you think this is just a fat beard with a split or is it a double beard?
> View attachment 354693
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


If I shoot that bird then I could be a better judge of it and give you a definitive answer.But I would guess that's what they call a "paint brush" beard.I've never shot a double beard but have been told that they are 2 separate growth's,not really sure.That is one heck of a turkey!!


----------



## miked913

Joe I have been lucky enough to kill one with 2 beards and seen a few others have killed and yes they come out of their own base at the skin. They're just a modified feather. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Of all the years of turkey hunting I just never was lucky enough to get a double beard but did pass up on some bearded hen's,don't know why just did.I did shoot what I thought was a double but it just had a separation in the beard and I was told it was a paint brush beard and that was a long time ago.


----------



## miked913

My wife shot a bearded hen several years ago and it had a pretty fat 9" beard, thought it was a gobbler. She decided she was going to get it mounted so I froze it. My taxidermist said well your deer is almost done so just bring it when you pick up the deer. So in my garage freezer I keep an empty shelf that I put my fish guts on in black trash bags until the night before trash, well see where I'm going with this... The wife decided to clean out the freezer and apparently rearranged it, so Monday night comes I throw all the black bags on the gut shelf away. Couple weeks later, I get the call from taxidermist. Can't find the turkey....now while I didn't put the bird on the gut shelf I did put it in the trash can. I will never live this down until I can find her another hen with a giant beard!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I feel for you Mike.My daughter was home from college and threw out my camo clothes that were in a black bag,she thought I forgot to throw all the trash out.But a thick bearded hen is a lot rarer then a bag of camo clothes you got me on that one.LOLLOL I've seen a few bearded hen's but they had whispy 6-7" beard's.I think your batting a 1.000 between the lost bird this year and the hen,you got a GOOD woman there.


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> My wife shot a bearded hen several years ago and it had a pretty fat 9" beard, thought it was a gobbler. She decided she was going to get it mounted so I froze it. My taxidermist said well your deer is almost done so just bring it when you pick up the deer. So in my garage freezer I keep an empty shelf that I put my fish guts on in black trash bags until the night before trash, well see where I'm going with this... The wife decided to clean out the freezer and apparently rearranged it, so Monday night comes I throw all the black bags on the gut shelf away. Couple weeks later, I get the call from taxidermist. Can't find the turkey....now while I didn't put the bird on the gut shelf I did put it in the trash can. I will never live this down until I can find her another hen with a giant beard!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hey, she moved it. That’s all I’d keep saying.


----------



## bobk

Longtime buddy came down for a crack at a bird. We planned to do the 1-2-3 bang double on some Jakes. Kinda,sorta worked out. We both missed on the first shot and stayed on them in flight and I watched both birds drop from the sky. They were not in sight from the blind so we weren’t sure what was up but knew they both went down. Went for a walk and they were both right where they fell and we just couldn’t see them from the blind. Not a text book hunt but it was a hoot the way it came together. None of the jakes would stop at the decoys. 
We saw 13 jakes, 4 hens and no mature birds. I’ve only seen one mature bird and I really didn’t want to shoot him. I’m hoping my buddy can get his kid on the longbeard. We found the first nice pile of mushrooms in the afternoon. Great day to be outside.


----------



## joekacz

Great job on the double team Bob! I do know one thing and that is your gonna have some delicious table fare between the 'shrooms and those jakes,enjoy.


----------



## Kenlow1

Sounds like a good crop of Jakes for next year when they will be 2 year olds! 2yr olds are sometimes easier to call-at least they seem to respond to calls better for me. You'll be over-run with longboards next year? Have to keep the coyotes in check though.


----------



## miked913

It's very encouraging, I had a group of 11 Jake's come in one morning and a group of 7 on another. I felt like our population had declined a bit after the bumper crop the year of the cicadas (2016). In 2018 my wife and I killed a great double when 5 -2 yo's came in at once. Now I am very excited about our farms future for the next couple years. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> Great job on the double team Bob! I do know one thing and that is your gonna have some delicious table fare between the 'shrooms and those jakes,enjoy.


The shrooms are gone. My buddy brought down some big ribeye steaks so that’s what we ate with the mushrooms. Delicious. Couple of snoots of bourbon as well on the back deck. The bird will be smoked tomorrow. It’s in a bucket of brine now. 
The numbers are down for mature birds on my place. I’ve only heard 2 mature birds this spring and seen one. I’m looking at the turkey on my place just like the deer. Right now it’s time to shoot some young’s one. 
Coyotes are always on the hit list.


----------



## joekacz

S


bobk said:


> The shrooms are gone. My buddy brought down some big ribeye steaks so that’s what we ate with the mushrooms. Delicious. Couple of snoots of bourbon as well on the back deck. The bird will be smoked tomorrow. It’s in a bucket of brine now.
> The numbers are down for mature birds on my place. I’ve only heard 2 mature birds this spring and seen one. I’m looking at the turkey on my place just like the deer. Right now it’s time to shoot some young’s one.
> Coyotes are always on the hit list.


Sounds like a great plan. With a good hatch and a winter without any ice storms you should be set. IMHO


----------



## bobk

Took a break from work on the computer and looked out the kitchen window. Of course there is the longbeard laughing at me. He didn’t come into the yard like the hen but he never left her sight.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Great job and story bobk congrats! Sounds like a great time with your friend. And you can just bet on the longbeard showing up while you are inside working on the computer!!


----------



## bobk

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Great job and story bobk congrats! Sounds like a great time with your friend. And you can just bet on the longbeard showing up while you are inside working on the computer!!


Yep, it was a great time and we both needed to get outside. I didn’t expect what came next looking outside. Another hen came in then 8 Jakes showed up. Them youngsters ran the big boy out of the area. Funny to watch. Chased him all the way to the pond. Sorry for all the pictures. I got sidetracked.


----------



## fireline

Anyone hunting afternoons? all day hunting in the South zone started Monday, I have never hunted Turkeys In the afternoon in the spring, do it all the time in the fall and actually prefer afternoons in the fall.


----------



## 9Left

I hunted all day today… Not much going on… I had two Tom's talking to me from the tree early this morning… Once They hit the ground… They pretty much let me know that they both had steady girlfriends already...I'm hunting in Jackson County… And I also took a drive down the road to Wayne national Forest this afternoon but no luck


----------



## miked913

Since I am done for the year with my move coming up in less than 2 weeks I let my step brother hit my best spot this afternoon, I talked to a stubborn Tom there Fri and sat and had him in the brush behind me twice in gun range but no clear shot. So he gets in there at 3:20 makes 1 call, it's immediately answered with a gobble, bird basically ran in, and he shot it at 3:28! 10 1/2" beard and spurs a little over an inch.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Since I am done for the year with my move coming up in less than 2 weeks I let my step brother hit my best spot this afternoon, I talked to a stubborn Tom there Fri and sat and had him in the brush behind me twice in gun range but no clear shot. So he gets in there at 3:20 makes 1 call, it's immediately answered with a gobble, bird basically ran in, and he shot it at 3:28! 10 1/2" beards and spurs a little over an inch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's a great bird. Congrats on an afternoon bird. Shot some fall birds in the afternoon but never a spring bird. Gonna have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> That's a great bird. Congrats on an afternoon bird. Shot some fall birds in the afternoon but never a spring bird. Gonna have to give it a try one of these days.


I have killed maybe 5/6 since they started the all day hunting. Birds are harder to strike I believe in the afternoon but once/if you do, I think they are the easiest to kill, they will come more often than not in my limited experience. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## garshark

Anyone else in the Turkey woods? I heard some gobbles around 6 45 then quite. I have seen 9 deer but no turkeys yet


----------



## slashbait

garshark said:


> Anyone else in the Turkey woods? I heard some gobbles around 6 45 then quite. I have seen 9 deer but no turkeys yet


2 hens. 2 deer no gobbles. This week been very quite


----------



## miked913

Just like if I were able to only hunt 1 day during the rut it would be nov 9th. If I had to pick 1 day to turkey hunt it would be May 2nd. Beautiful weather and by 10 am there will be a bunch of lonely birds! Hang tough it's about to get easier!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

I overlooked and listened to thousands of acres this morning and never heard a turkey. Thats been the theme for the year. Even on a “normal” year, Ohio’s season is far too late to make it enjoyable half the time. This year is just awful. I’ve filled a tag so I don’t need another, but my 11 year old sure would like to hear a bird. Its getting to the point our family vacations might have to be turkey hunting in a state with a better season.


----------



## garshark

I called in my first tom ever but he never came within 120 ish yards. Just kept strutting back and forth


----------



## Carpn

M.Magis said:


> I overlooked and listened to thousands of acres this morning and never heard a turkey. Thats been the theme for the year. Even on a “normal” year, Ohio’s season is far too late to make it enjoyable half the time. This year is just awful. I’ve filled a tag so I don’t need another, but my 11 year old sure would like to hear a bird. Its getting to the point our family vacations might have to be turkey hunting in a state with a better season.


Quiet here also . Covered 4 good property without getting on a bird . 

Heard one gobble a couple times waaaaayyyyyy of this morning was all . Just finished up .


----------



## slashbait

This whole week in multiple counties been quite. There still there fresh scratches everywhere did have one Tom in field wensday with a 7 hen harem. Monday in north zone . Hopefully there right about them being behind and not all haremed up like here


----------



## joekacz

Left real early this morning for Pa.Pretty darn foggy on I-80.Ran a little late but got set up by 6:40am with the Avian-X hen decoys sat down and had a bird opened up in the woods across the grass strip we were hunting.He answered 2x and was back in there a bit so I was gonna wait a few minutes and hit him again to see if he was getting closer.Just as I was about to call a gobbler was coming down the strip silently and on a mission.Needless to say I didn't make anymore call's and shot this bird at 7:00am at 20yds. at the edge of the dekes.9 1/2" beard,3/4" spur's and estimate weight of about 18#.Later called in 5 gobbling jakes but my friend passed on 'em.Played one other bird that stayed out of sight,probably with a hen.This is rare for me to bag one that early in the day hunting a field,usually after 9 is when they like to start using the open fields,anyway for us.Great Time!


----------



## bobk

Congratulations Joe. Tough day for us. Never saw a bird. Had them going early but I’m guessing they found the real thing. Had to stop at noon for other commitments. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> Congratulations Joe. Tough day for us. Never saw a bird. Had them going early but I’m guessing they found the real thing. Had to stop at noon for other commitments. Try again tomorrow.


That's because you left your porch!! Someone has to GUARD your porch! LOL


----------



## fireline

I have been after this bird for 3 days, had him close a few times but he wouldn’t commit to coming in, today he was strutting at 80 yards and he see’s my jake decoy right behind my hen decoy, goes into a trot heady for my decoys, he stopped at 30 yards and went into strut, had to wait till he turned to give me a good shot, 7.00 all done


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> Left real early this morning for Pa.Pretty darn foggy on I-80.Ran a little late but got set up by 6:40am with the Avian-X hen decoys sat down and had a bird opened up in the woods across the grass strip we were hunting.He answered 2x and was back in there a bit so I was gonna wait a few minutes and hit him again to see if he was getting closer.Just as I was about to call a gobbler was coming down the strip silently and on a mission.Needless to say I didn't make anymore call's and shot this bird at 7:00am at 20yds. at the edge of the dekes.9 1/2" beard,3/4" spur's and estimate weight of about 18#.Later called in 5 gobbling jakes but my friend passed on 'em.Played one other bird that stayed out of sight,probably with a hen.This is rare for me to bag one that early in the day hunting a field,usually after 9 is when they like to start using the open fields,anyway for us.Great Time!


Joe congrats on the bird and the exciting day, one of my pa buddies scored a 2 yo right off the roost this am too! Good job!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## koonzie99

Hunted private land this morning had 3 birds gobbling on the roosted. Around 8 bird starts gobbling and he's not moving from that spot and I can't hunt there. So I moved to the opposite ridge from him make a call he answered make another he answered. So I get setup and can hear the bird still gobbling then all of a sudden 5 shots ring out from the bottom he's in. I sit for another hour and nothing. Moved to public and hunted till 2 and jumped a hen off her nest. I'll be back at it in the morning only have till 10.


----------



## joekacz

koonzie99 said:


> Hunted private land this morning had 3 birds gobbling on the roosted. Around 8 bird starts gobbling and he's not moving from that spot and I can't hunt there. So I moved to the opposite ridge from him make a call he answered make another he answered. So I get setup and can hear the bird still gobbling then all of a sudden 5 shots ring out from the bottom he's in. I sit for another hour and nothing. Moved to public and hunted till 2 and jumped a hen off her nest. I'll be back at it in the morning only have till 10.


Bet you a quarter that someone didn't want you to get that bird. No doubt a "true sportsman". Hope you have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## koonzie99

joekacz said:


> Bet you a quarter that someone didn't want you to get that bird. No doubt a "true sportsman". Hope you have better luck tomorrow.


 I really hope that's not the case. I never even thought of that tho.


----------



## joekacz

It's sad to say that stuff like that happens. I've seen people do it to decoying ducks just so the guys calling in the ducks wouldn't get a shot. Hopefully that didn't happen to you and it was a coinsedence. Hope you get that bird tomorrow or at least get a good play.


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> That's because you left your porch!! Someone has to GUARD your porch! LOL


Lol, I see a lot more from the porch than the woods that’s for sure.


----------



## bobk

Way to go Fireline. Congratulations.


----------



## joekacz

No reports today? Must of been toooo nice of day to hunt them gobbler's ?!?


----------



## koonzie99

Heard very few gobbles this morning one tom only gobbled twice. Ended up seeing a hen and that's it.


----------



## joekacz

Good luck and safe hunting to all that are going out today and start the North Zone turkey season. A bit chilly but what the heck you'll be out.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck everyone . 

I don't really know what to make of this yr . I have only gotten on a bird on the roost once this yr on opening day . 

Well over half my hunts have ended with no gobbles heard and I have been hunting till at least 10 and some days till noon. Not seeing large amounts of sign either . I'm thinking a combination of weather factors and lower bird numbers in the areas I hunt may be a culprit but don't know


----------



## joekacz

A friend of mine scored on a roosted bird this morning that flew down to him at 50yds. and shot at 25yds. I believe in Guernsey County.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Carpn said:


> Good luck everyone .
> 
> I don't really know what to make of this yr . I have only gotten on a bird on the roost once this yr on opening day .
> 
> Well over half my hunts have ended with no gobbles heard and I have been hunting till at least 10 and some days till noon. Not seeing large amounts of sign either . I'm thinking a combination of weather factors and lower bird numbers in the areas I hunt may be a culprit but don't know


Its been a different kind of year for us for sure.

I believe with the rain last year it was a terrible hatch over all. Not saying everywhere but generally. 
We usually hold off on the jakes unless there is a first year hunter with us but his year we haven't even seen a jake.
The lack of sign has also been noted by us.


----------



## miked913

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Its been a different kind of year for us for sure.
> 
> I believe with the rain last year it was a terrible hatch over all. Not saying everywhere but generally.
> We usually hold off on the jakes unless there is a first year hunter with us but his year we haven't even seen a jake.
> The lack of sign has also been noted by us.


I hunt 3 different properties 2 in oh and 1 in WV. And I can't remember when I have ever seen as many Jake's as I have this year, group after group from 5- 11 at a time. I thought same thing with last springs rain that the hatch would be bad, but I have been shocked by the number of Jake's running around. Maybe the gobblers just don't want to gobble a lot because they get harassed by Jake's everytime they do? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

miked913 said:


> I hunt 3 different properties 2 in oh and 1 in WV. And I can't remember when I have ever seen as many Jake's as I have this year, group after group from 5- 11 at a time. I thought same thing with last springs rain that the hatch would be bad, but I have been shocked by the number of Jake's running around. Maybe the gobblers just don't want to gobble a lot because they get harassed by Jake's everytime they do?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I've seen 2 Jake's all season


----------



## joekacz

Flock's of jakes can be pretty tough on gobbler's,seen it more than once.Not hearing any is one thing but the lack of sign is not to encouraging IMHO.


----------



## garshark

Heard 1 gobble early this morning and that's been it


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

miked913 said:


> I hunt 3 different properties 2 in oh and 1 in WV. And I can't remember when I have ever seen as many Jake's as I have this year, group after group from 5- 11 at a time. I thought same thing with last springs rain that the hatch would be bad, but I have been shocked by the number of Jake's running around. Maybe the gobblers just don't want to gobble a lot because they get harassed by Jake's everytime they do?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


We hunt WV Wirt county and have seen good numbers of jakes 

In Ohio very few where we hunt which is mainly northeast south central to southeast


----------



## slashbait

garshark said:


> Heard 1 gobble early this morning and that's been it


Same here in geauga . Beautiful field setup. This year it’s wheat last year corn stubble and they would come out all day to dust in it. Wonder how makes of difference that will make on the amount of birds here?


garshark said:


> Heard 1 gobble early this morning and that's been it


----------



## ranger487

Hunted youth and agin this morning with the boy and we have not heard a single gobble and as states above not even tracks in the mud paths nit sute whats going on have to try a different property


----------



## M.Magis

I took a walk mid day yesterday, walked hundreds of acres that were crawling with gobblers last season. Nothing. No gobbles, no scratches, no tracks in the mud. There were a handful there the first few days of season, one was killed and I guess the others just left. Didn't even find a mushroom for my time.


----------



## joekacz

I'm just wondering,did your area of the state have a ice storm last winter? If an ice storm set's up and get's pretty thick on everything it makes it real tough on wildlife especially turkey's,they can't scratch for food or grit.Old timer's use to tell me that years ago.Maybe someone on this site can verify this.To bad about your hunting ground's.


----------



## M.Magis

Not much ice around here this winter, especially not compared to the past several winters. Just an odd year.


----------



## joekacz

Well back to page one trying to figure that one out,I thought there was pretty good mast last fall with the acorns.


----------



## Carpn

Yeah , mild winter in my area as well. 

I hadn't planned on hunting thru the week at all but they gave us Friday off work for a safety reward . So I guess I'll try then . Of course it shows snow showers on Fri on the forecast . 

May try a evening hunt this week but probably just end up working late each day to get a jump start on monthly work.


----------



## Misdirection

Neighbor boy text me late last night asking if he could hunt my property this morning. He text me this photo at 9 am. Took one with his bow! First time out this spring. Sitting in the same spot he took one last spring. Set his phone on a timer photo and took the photo himself. Kids these days...









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IMHO, turkeys are hard enough to get with a gun let alone with a compound bow,great accomplishment! Congratulation's! And hats off to you for giving that young man permission to hunt your property,that was very nice and considered of you.


----------



## bobk

Tough weekend for us. Never saw a bird while hunting. A few gobbles on Saturday and on Sunday it started raining before we could get to the blind and we headed for the garage. Stood in the garage just talking when the rain let up a bit I grabbed the call and just for the heck of it made a few yelps. Got a gobble right away. Grabbed out gear and headed for the woods. Never heard another bird and it poured rain most of the morning. Got more ticks than birds this weekend. Oh well, it’s hunting. 

This morning I poured a cup of coffee and looked out the kitchen window in time to watch a gobbler breed a hen. Go figure.


----------



## turkeyt

They are all in my back yard and all the turkeys have now gone urban. LOL.


----------



## koonzie99

I guess I'll consider myself lucky I've heard a gobble every day while hunting and had a missed opportunity at a tom. I haven't seen any jakes as well. 
Question for the experts. What's my best strategy for afternoon hunts like after 4pm?
With mothers day I only have 3 more days to hunts so I'll have to go after work to extend that. Should I just try and hit as many places off the road with hopes to strike a bird or should i wait out spots I've heard roosted birds this year?


----------



## slashbait

Update on my geauga field hunt. Got lessoned why you should always visit a spot before season no matter how good it is, before the season. On way out at noon it was easy to figure why spot was dead. Farmer had cleared all nesting cover by his barn, and is filling valley in. Time for break, will get back to it next week. Hopefully hens will be glued to nest!


----------



## bobk

koonzie99 said:


> I guess I'll consider myself lucky I've heard a gobble every day while hunting and had a missed opportunity at a tom. I haven't seen any jakes as well.
> Question for the experts. What's my best strategy for afternoon hunts like after 4pm?
> With mothers day I only have 3 more days to hunts so I'll have to go after work to extend that. Should I just try and hit as many places off the road with hopes to strike a bird or should i wait out spots I've heard roosted birds this year?


If you can find where they roost set up near the area. Open fields and logging trails work good. They will scratch and work an area near the roost a hour or so before flying up.


----------



## turkeyt

With all the rain we have had setting up along fields and old roads is a good start as Bob says. Turkeys don't like getting a double shot of water from rain and water falling off leaves. Try to find a field where the grass is not too tall. The taller the grass the wetter and they sometimes will avoid them. This has been another sparse vegitation year also. Tough to move around early in the season with very little ground cover. Birds are henned up still in alot of areas and patience is the key. Most people do not have that when hunting turkey. Late day hunts are a crap shoot. Get on a high spot and kick back and wait for a gobbler to sound off. Most of the time you can get on him. I would say most people have heard a bird gobbling all afternoon when they are working outside. It happens and while in the woods you need to be alert and ready to move. Just a few thoughts....


----------



## M.Magis

If you have an idea where they like to roost, set up nearby in the late afternoon, no later than 6:30-7 and call sparingly, every 5-15 minutes. Lightly, nothing crazy. Not a guarantee to work, but eventually you know they're going to be within earshot. If you're in the right spot, they'll often come check it out. But it's critical to stay absolutely still, they don't always gobble when they come in. Honestly, it's not an exciting way to turkey hunt. But with limited time it can up your odds of filling a tag.


----------



## Mike_13

Hunted Hocking/ Vinton/ Athens counties first 3 days of the season and yesterday and today so far. A few gobbles here and there. Haven’t even really worked a bird yet. Two more days before I head home. Noticing a lack of sign as well in areas that are usually tore up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Sounds like it's feast or famine in the southern part of the state. The 'shroom hunters have had a better season so it seams.


----------



## joekacz

Looks like that tomorrow is the pick day out of the next 3, cold and SNOW for Friday and Saturday according to the professional forecasters!


----------



## stonen12

I’ve had a heck of a season so far. It’s my first year out and just learning to call as the season goes on, I’ve been lucky to have a lot of help and great conversation with joekacz which has helped me call in two toms couldn’t get a shot at the first cause he spooked (i had my decoy way to close to me) the second came in behind me instead of in front and spooked when I turned for a shot. I’ve also called in a hen that was clucking like mad looking for me. I have till the 17th to fill my tag, but if I don’t know this has still been great and I’ve made a new friend that is great to talk to and wealthy in knowledge when it comes to hunting these amazing birds! I’ll keep ya updated as the season progresses!


----------



## Jeremy Barker

Hunted this bird for at least 2 years. He was the boss. I'd hear several birds gobble on the roost but when he started everything went quiet. He would gobble his brains out on the roost and never say a word on the ground. Finally I decided to change up. I set up in the evening where he likes to roost. It's a steep hillside overlooking a huge rolling field. I set up my strutter and a hen decoy about 20 yards from the creek that separates the hill from the field and tucked into an old brush pile. About 6 o'clock he topped the hill in the field. I yelped he went into strut. I yelped again he finally turned and saw my decoy. He broke strut, gobbled, and came at a dead sprint across the field. He covered 200 or more yards in seconds. I shot him just before he hit my decoy. Longest beard hairs touched 12 1/4". One spur 1 1/4 other 1 3/8. 24lbs. An absolute monster once in a lifetime bird and a very worthy opponent. He was an old warrior. I'm gonna miss our chess match.






























Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## koonzie99

Hunted last night in a know roost area. Called in two hens a hour apart could have been the same one I just don't know. If they was a tom they would have been in trouble tho. 
I've already deemed this season a success even tho I haven't harvested a bird. I've learned so much this season compared to last season. Good luck guys we got two more weekends to get it done.


----------



## CalebBone

what a bird, Jeremy! Congratulations. way to put a slip on him during what's typically some tough hours to hunt spring gobblers!


----------



## joekacz

Jeremy Barker said:


> Hunted this bird for at least 2 years. He was the boss. I'd hear several birds gobble on the roost but when he started everything went quiet. He would gobble his brains out on the roost and never say a word on the ground. Finally I decided to change up. I set up in the evening where he likes to roost. It's a steep hillside overlooking a huge rolling field. I set up my strutter and a hen decoy about 20 yards from the creek that separates the hill from the field and tucked into an old brush pile. About 6 o'clock he topped the hill in the field. I yelped he went into strut. I yelped again he finally turned and saw my decoy. He broke strut, gobbled, and came at a dead sprint across the field. He covered 200 or more yards in seconds. I shot him just before he hit my decoy. Longest beard hairs touched 12 1/4". One spur 1 1/4 other 1 3/8. 24lbs. An absolute monster once in a lifetime bird and a very worthy opponent. He was an old warrior. I'm gonna miss our chess match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


GREAT TOM!!He weighs 24# now, you could only imagine his weight at the beginning of the season!


Jeremy Barker said:


> Hunted this bird for at least 2 years. He was the boss. I'd hear several birds gobble on the roost but when he started everything went quiet. He would gobble his brains out on the roost and never say a word on the ground. Finally I decided to change up. I set up in the evening where he likes to roost. It's a steep hillside overlooking a huge rolling field. I set up my strutter and a hen decoy about 20 yards from the creek that separates the hill from the field and tucked into an old brush pile. About 6 o'clock he topped the hill in the field. I yelped he went into strut. I yelped again he finally turned and saw my decoy. He broke strut, gobbled, and came at a dead sprint across the field. He covered 200 or more yards in seconds. I shot him just before he hit my decoy. Longest beard hairs touched 12 1/4". One spur 1 1/4 other 1 3/8. 24lbs. An absolute monster once in a lifetime bird and a very worthy opponent. He was an old warrior. I'm gonna miss our chess match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

stonen12 said:


> I’ve had a heck of a season so far. It’s my first year out and just learning to call as the season goes on, I’ve been lucky to have a lot of help and great conversation with joekacz which has helped me call in two toms couldn’t get a shot at the first cause he spooked (i had my decoy way to close to me) the second came in behind me instead of in front and spooked when I turned for a shot. I’ve also called in a hen that was clucking like mad looking for me. I have till the 17th to fill my tag, but if I don’t know this has still been great and I’ve made a new friend that is great to talk to and wealthy in knowledge when it comes to hunting these amazing birds! I’ll keep ya updated as the season progresses!


Thank's Stone,Not being able to tromp around in the woods is a bummer for me but I'm thoroughly enjoying the excitement your having hunting turkey's for the first season.That video of that hen looking for you was great and proof positive that you can call birds,now you gotta figure out how to set up on 'em and the your season will be complete.Stay with it, it will happen.


----------



## Kenlow1

Jeremy, congrats on a fine old bird! Looking at spurs I would say it is a 4 yr old bird. Like Joe said, bet he was 1-2 lbs heavier earlier in season.


----------



## Kenlow1

Stonen12, you can take what info Joe tells you to the bank. He can call gobblers from 10 miles away and into a crowded Wal-Mart paring lot!


----------



## joekacz

Kenlow1 said:


> Stonen12, you can take what info Joe tells you to the bank. He can call gobblers from 10 miles away and into a crowded Wal-Mart paring lot!


Thanks Kenny but the bird in the Wal-Mart lot was wrapped in plastic and had the neck and gizzards stuffed inside of it on sale for .59 a pound. I do sorta remember an Ashtabula turkey wouldn't let anybody out of their cars a few years ago in a shopping center. LOL


----------



## joekacz

A good friend of mine hunted Ashtabula County this morning and said it was deer hunting cold! Also he corrected me where that parking lot turkey was from a couple of years ago and that was Lake County. Eh, what's the diff, he didn't know what county he was in he just didn't like anybody in his parking lot.


----------



## Kenlow1

I do remember that Joe. Also has been several news reports in past of postal carrier/UPS making deliveries in spring around turkey season and gobblers tried to flog delivery carriers, guess it is more common than we think.


----------



## joekacz

Kenlow1 said:


> I do remember that Joe. Also has been several news reports in past of postal carrier/UPS making deliveries in spring around turkey season and gobblers tried to flog delivery carriers, guess it is more common than we think.


More common,yes,but we been hunting turkeys in the WRONG SPOTS!!


----------



## meats52

One of my son's buddies told me he would like to try turkey hunting this year so I told him that he could hunt with me. He is a avid deer hunter, and is pretty good at it, so I figured he would like turkey hunting. We live and hunt in Trumbull county so our season just came in Monday. His mother owns about 30 acres, that I have permission to hunt, and I've asked him quite a few times if he wanted to go out with me but he never seemed to interested in hunting turkey. We hunted Monday and Tuesday on 2 different private lands, that I have permission to hunt, and they were gobbling on the roost both days but as soon as they flew down they shut up. We didn't get a shot at anything either day. We didn't plan on hunting Wednesday because I knew they were calling for rain. We hunted his mothers property today and they were gobbling on the roost, but unlike the first 2 days, they kept gobbling when they hit the ground. I made a few calls and I told him they knew where we were and when they were done breeding the hens they would be back. A little after 8 we heard a gobble about 150 yards away so I made a few calls and at 8:25 he came strutting up to the decoys. He shot him at 18 yards. It had about a nine inch beard and 3/4" spurs. I'd guess the weight at around 20 pounds. I had a good time today and I know that he did too.


----------



## CalebBone

Way to go meats!!!


----------



## joekacz

meats52 said:


> One of my son's buddies told me he would like to try turkey hunting this year so I told him that he could hunt with me. He is a avid deer hunter, and is pretty good at it, so I figured he would like turkey hunting. We live and hunt in Trumbull county so our season just came in Monday. His mother owns about 30 acres, that I have permission to hunt, and I've asked him quite a few times if he wanted to go out with me but he never seemed to interested in hunting turkey. We hunted Monday and Tuesday on 2 different private lands, that I have permission to hunt, and they were gobbling on the roost both days but as soon as they flew down they shut up. We didn't get a shot at anything either day. We didn't plan on hunting Wednesday because I knew they were calling for rain. We hunted his mothers property today and they were gobbling on the roost, but unlike the first 2 days, they kept gobbling when they hit the ground. I made a few calls and I told him they knew where we were and when they were done breeding the hens they would be back. A little after 8 we heard a gobble about 150 yards away so I made a few calls and at 8:25 he came strutting up to the decoys. He shot him at 18 yards. It had about a nine inch beard and 3/4" spurs. I'd guess the weight at around 20 pounds. I had a good time today and I know that he did too.
> View attachment 356229


No doubt that young man had a great time turkey hunting with you and all of your stories and experiences that go with the mentoring. But I'll bet you a quarter that you enjoyed it even more,ain't nothin' like calling for a newbie and looking at them when everything goes just right,unforgettable! Way to go Meats!


----------



## meats52

joekacz said:


> No doubt that young man had a great time turkey hunting with you and all of your stories and experiences that go with the mentoring. But I'll bet you a quarter that you enjoyed it even more,ain't nothin' like calling for a newbie and looking at them when everything goes just right,unforgettable! Way to go Meats!


Your right. I enjoy calling them in way more than I do shooting one myself. I have known his family for over 30 years. His mother and my wife graduated high school together. They are our neighbors and I watched him and my son grow up together. I told him since he's not working at this time that we'll get a few fishing trips in the boat this year. I know he's ready for that.


----------



## Kenlow1

I'll bet he is hooked now!


----------



## Carpn

Had a good morning today . Got on a roosted bird and almost killed him. Moved to another spot a, spotted a bird in a field and made a move . Got to watch my buddy shoot a really nice bird in the face . 

Never got on anything after that .
Spotted a strutter at 11 so I spent the day tracking down the landowner . But they already had given somebody permission . 

But on the way home from there saw 2 longbeards on a property I can hunt and they were headed to roost . So at least I have a plan in the morning . And even if they don't gobble at least I'll be in their vicinity


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Had a good morning today . Got on a roosted bird and almost killed him. Moved to another spot a, spotted a bird in a field and made a move . Got to watch my buddy shoot a really nice bird in the face .
> 
> Never got on anything after that .
> Spotted a strutter at 11 so I spent the day tracking down the landowner . But they already had given somebody permission .
> 
> But on the way home from there saw 2 longbeards on a property I can hunt and they were headed to roost . So at least I have a plan in the morning . And even if they don't gobble at least I'll be in their vicinity


Hopefully the sun shines and them birds realize they're part of a plan and don't disappoint us who will be waiting for your post! Go gettum Carpn!


----------



## Carpn

Hoping for the best . Can't say I've ever walked into a turkey breast woods in May with snow on the ground .


----------



## joekacz

Words of encouragement;A very good friend of mine who I was mentoring in turkey hunting shot his first on his own gobbler about 20yrs. ago at Salt Fork,opening day, with about 2"(+/- )of snow on the ground.The bird was gobbling and strutting all the way in to the gun.He got so excited trying to call the bird he spit his mouth call out but got the 20#+ bird in the snow.Not really sure exact year but it did happen and it can happen today to. Good Luck and Hunting today.


----------



## Carpn

Was gobbling like crazy in the tree . I made one soft tree Yelp and he quit gobbling and ended up pitching away . 

So close yet so far .


----------



## miked913

Camera was reading 23! brrrrr









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52

Kenlow1 said:


> I'll bet he is hooked now!


He is definitely hooked.


----------



## koonzie99

Didn't hear any gobbles on the roost. At 740 a bird gobbles couple hundred yards away he answered me once but never moved. After a half hour of this I made a move. Get to my next spot and don't hear him gobbling anymore. Made a couple calls and placed the decoy. Ten minutes I see his big red head coming thru brush. But then he hangs up about 10 yards past my decoy. I gave him some soft yelps but it didn't matter he turned and worked slowly away.


----------



## joekacz

koonzie99 said:


> Didn't hear any gobbles on the roost. At 740 a bird gobbles couple hundred yards away he answered me once but never moved. After a half hour of this I made a move. Get to my next spot and don't hear him gobbling anymore. Made a couple calls and placed the decoy. Ten minutes I see his big red head coming thru brush. But then he hangs up about 10 yards past my decoy. I gave him some soft yelps but it didn't matter he turned and worked slowly away.


You are getting closer and closer,hope it all comes together for you.When a spring gobbler's head is red he's on high alert versus a head that is white,his mating color.Not to say that they are not on alert all the time 'cause they are.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Will this crazy cold snap affect the survival of this years poults?


----------



## koonzie99

joekacz said:


> You are getting closer and closer,hope it all comes together for you.When a spring gobbler's head is red he's on high alert versus a head that is white,his mating color.Not to say that they are not on alert all the time 'cause they are.


 I still got a few more days the wind and cold eventually broke me today.


----------



## garshark

yesterday evening I killed my first turkey, it was my first spring chasing gobblers. I had 2 decoys out and had been watching a deer feeding though the woods, I turned and looked down the ravine and saw a turkey that had came in silent. It was about 100 yards away, it kind of spooked and went back in the ravine with3 or 4 other birds. Not sure if they saw me move or were scared of the decoys. after about ten mins I stood up to follow the direction they went, when I came around the fallen tree I was hiding in I could see 4 turkeys feeding the lead one looked up at me. I didn't know how far away it was but I could see its beard, it took 1 step away from me and I shot. the turkey flopped for a second then ran away, I followed it and it stopped and hid next to a tree and I shot 2 more times killing it. I am so pumped, I have only heard 2 gobbles all season, one of which was a close call, so im glad I got lucky to kill this one. It had a short beard but nice spurs I think and weighed 19 pounds.


----------



## garshark

Pics


----------



## M.Magis

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Will this crazy cold snap affect the survival of this years poults?


Really shouldn’t be any hatched yet.


----------



## Carpn

Is Roosted Roasted ? Hunted this evening at the same property I hunted this morning . I sat a field edge where I saw those two longbeards last evening . I didn't crowd the roost tho . My intention was to maybe get lucky , but I also was hoping to get confirmation those birds were Roosted in there . 
.Well , I didn't see them but I heard him gobble 4 times at the roost . 
So at least I know I'll be near a turkey tomorrow morning .


----------



## joekacz

Carpn said:


> Is Roosted Roasted ? Hunted this evening at the same property I hunted this morning . I sat a field edge where I saw those two longbeards last evening . I didn't crowd the roost tho . My intention was to maybe get lucky , but I also was hoping to get confirmation those birds were Roosted in there .
> .Well , I didn't see them but I heard him gobble 4 times at the roost .
> So at least I know I'll be near a turkey tomorrow morning .


I know your probably sneaking in already on that gobbler this morning,so Good Luck and take some nice pic's to post.


----------



## fshnmaster

Haven't saw a gobbler in a little over a week in west central part of the state. Had been a weird season. My brother shot one on the 27th and saw 3 other toms with the bird he shot but I haven't saw a tom or much of a gobbler since then.


----------



## joekacz

Seem's to be the story line for the year.Sometimes the lack of gobbling is the presence of "too many hen's" available thus they don't need to call their hen's in to them.Also lot's of predator's,there are a lot of long time turkey hunter's I'm sure have had coyote's sneak into there calling looking for a meal.These day's with all of the competition out there just knowing that the area your hunting has bird's in it is a plus and you'll just have to pick a good spot and cluck 'n purr and keep your eye's peeled.You still have another week,you can only score if your in the wood's and not watching HBO ect. LOL Good Luck.


----------



## Carpn

Pitched across that little valley again. Same as yesterday G. Yesterday I thought it was cause they were onto me . Now I know that's a pattern . Gobbled good in the tree . Twice on ground. I sat till 730 then made a loop over there . Cleared out a trail and picked a tree for next time
Even tho I wasn't successful it was good sitting there hearing em gobble . I've heard good gobbling Fri, sat and today after a largely quiet season . Hopefully I can get this bird or his silent buddy who seems to be the lookout . But if not at least he was nice enough to gobble instead of sitting there quiet . 
Headed home to make my wife breakfast


----------



## garshark

the odnr website is down, do any of you know if hunting in the evening is allowed in the north east zone right now? there is some public land I would like to check out


----------



## M.Magis

Good to go.

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-10


----------



## garshark

M.Magis said:


> Good to go.
> 
> http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-10


Thanks


----------



## Carpn

Scouted this morning before work. The birds I'd hunted over the weekend were Roosted in a new spot I've never seen turkeys roost . The one bird was gobbling a couple times a minute . Other one never gobbled .
Had time to hunt tonight so I headed straight there . They were in the back corner of the field at 5 .

I drove by a couple of times to check their direction of travel then made my decision and moved in.

We'll, I wish I had a happy ending but I sat till 840 without hearing a gobble or a sighting .

I set up towards the random roost they were in this morning but I suspect they headed out to their normal roost .

If I hadn't of heard em in that odd spot this morning I wouldn't have even hesitated tonight and would have cut them off on the other side . Oh well . It's a chess match when they act this way .

One of the pair gobbles great in the tree but won't gobble on the ground . If you call to him he shuts down .

The other bird just won't gobble. He is always there as a sentry as the other struts .

I should cut my losses and go after something easier . But now I'm invested and I wanna kill one to see what sorta hooks they're carrying


----------



## joekacz

WHAT A HUNT!! I've always have said that the mountain states have their bull elk to call in and we have our spring gobbler to call in.You hit it spot on that its become a chess match between the the 2 of you.Still remember my son's first bird and that look of "finally I got one" and told him the sad part of "your season is over now" he then understood about what I told him that this was about the challenge and not so much the kill.That was 25yrs. ago.I like calling waterfowl and enjoy the birds reaction's to decoying and even the table fare but if you miss hit on a duck there will be plenty more (argumentative) LOL. If your going out today, looking forward to your "chess game" and if your in the south zone the weather is going sour for the final week. CHECK MATE!! Good Luck Carpn!!


----------



## koonzie99

Going out this evening after work. Looks like the last nice weather day. First half of Saturday dosen't look to bad but we'll just have to see.


----------



## fireline

I have found hunting late season birds that less calling and more scratching in the leaves and flapping a old turkey wing works well, I have had birds gobble there head off at the 2 sounds and come in, have patience and set longer, a older mature bird is in no hurry to run to a hen, but keep scratching and a occasional flap or 2 of the wing, and eventually he might have to come take a look.


----------



## joekacz

fireline said:


> I have found hunting late season birds that less calling and more scratching in the leaves and flapping a old turkey wing works well, I have had birds gobble there head off at the 2 sounds and come in, have patience and set longer, a older mature bird is in no hurry to run to a hen, but keep scratching and a occasional flap or 2 of the wing, and eventually he might have to come take a look.


I'm with you 100% on your method.


----------



## Carpn

Came close .O
gobbled 8 times . Pitched toward me . Had em at 60-80 as they worked west towards neighbors field . . I slipped out at 730 so I don't mess it up for tomorrow.

Never gobbled on the ground

They were in the neighbors field 50 yds from where I last saw them when I left

Hopefully work allows me to try a quick hunt tomorrow.

Makes it tough when they're call shy and shut down and just strut at flydown


----------



## T-180

We're seeing the same thing Jake. Challenging & frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Kenlow1

Keep at it Jake-4 more days to make it happen! Then we have to wait 365 days.


----------



## floater99

I finally got a few gobbles this morning he answered my call twice a couple more soft yelps gun on my knee I catch movement and WILEY coyote and I made eye contact abt 50 ft away I took his picture with a load of 5s no more gobbles and one less yote try for more gobbles tmrw


----------



## miked913

Carpn said:


> Came close .O
> gobbled 8 times . Pitched toward me . Had em at 60-80 as they worked west towards neighbors field . . I slipped out at 730 so I don't mess it up for tomorrow.
> 
> Never gobbled on the ground
> 
> They were in the neighbors field 50 yds from where I last saw them when I left
> 
> Hopefully work allows me to try a quick hunt tomorrow.
> 
> Makes it tough when they're call shy and shut down and just strut at flydown


I'd give them the silent treatment like said tomorrow just some fly down flaps and scratching. If that doesn't work I'd give them a gobble. I only use it once in a while but that is the kind of situation I do.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Silence is golden.


----------



## Carpn

Yeah , I haven't called the last 2 times I've sat on them since their reaction Sat . Just trying to tighten the noose . I feel pretty good about tomorrow . I even have a good wind so the bajillion deer don't blow all over the woods . But surprisingly they seem to ignore paranoid deer


----------



## chadwimc

I shouldn't need a heater and piping hot coffee in the middle of May. It was 36 degrees on the in laws thermometer. Frost covering everything in Hocking County this morning. One gobble way off in the distance. Last week was four different birds gobbling on the roost. And these goomers would *NOT* leave my decoys alone. I finally had to throw something at 'em. Three young bucks...


----------



## Carpn

We'll , got the ok from the boss to come into work at 9 tomorrow .

And at 755 I got pics of a male bird right there where they've been roosting .

Hopefully things go well tomorrow ...for me ..not the turkey


----------



## koonzie99

Hunted along a hay field that's close to a roosting area. Got set up and had a hen feed in the field for over a hour. She left around 530 then didn't see anything till right before dark. Two hens came across the field and slipped into the roosting area. Didn't hear any gobbles tonight but I did see 1 tom then a set of 2 Tom's in freshly plowed fields on my way hunting. If I had access to one of those i think that would be a decent play.


----------



## Flathead76

Had a bobcat tonight come into the decoys. Had it come in around 4-5 yard when it finally picked me. It hung around 2 minutes.


----------



## garshark

Flathead76 said:


> Had a bobcat tonight come into the decoys. Had it come in around 4-5 yard when it finally picked me. It hung around 2 minutes.


Wow that's really cool where we u hunting?


----------



## Flathead76

garshark said:


> Wow that's really cool where we u hunting?


Athens


----------



## SelfTaught

Last Friday May 8th I was lucky enough to Tag out! We’ve never had turkeys on our farm until last couple years, have never shot one off our farm until this year and I got 2! 

I’ve been chasing this particular bird for 2 years now. By the end of last year I had him patterned but he was flying down from the roost and heading towards our neighbors property I didn’t have permission to hunt. This year I got permission from my neighbor and finally was able to get him. 

Got set up in a field edge in the dark. One of his normal roosting spots is just 100 - 150 yards off in a creek bottom. It was quiet all morning no gobbles, hens anything. 

Getting ready to move decided to hit my box call at the same time as using my mouth call. Must of struck a nerve because he gobbled and was really close. Cpl soft calls later and some patience - he poked his head out in the field while in full strut, saw my decoys (Hen & $7.99 foam jake decoy on a stick lol) and closed the 80 yard gap and blasted him at 20 yards! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Flathead76 said:


> Had a bobcat tonight come into the decoys. Had it come in around 4-5 yard when it finally picked me. It hung around 2 minutes.


That is awesome!


----------



## Kenlow1

Selftaught-it looks from the pics he may have 2-beards? Can you confirm? Congrats on 2nd bird-awesome.


----------



## Kenlow1

Fathead, I mean Flathead-just messin with ya, Those are neat pics of Mr. Bobby. How close was he to you. Guess he did not make you till you got pics? We called in a yote 2 weeks ago in Monroe county and gave him a dirt nap while sneaking into decoys. He came in silent-never let out a howl until he got a load of #6 shot buffered copper and then did he bark! Thanks for sharing. I will get your name straight from now on and not pick on you any more. Haha. Good luck with rest of season.


----------



## Flathead76

Kenlow1 said:


> Fathead, I mean Flathead-just messin with ya, Those are neat pics of Mr. Bobby. How close was he to you. Guess he did not make you till you got pics? We called in a yote 2 weeks ago in Monroe county and gave him a dirt nap while sneaking into decoys. He came in silent-never let out a howl until he got a load of #6 shot buffered copper and then did he bark! Thanks for sharing. I will get your name straight from now on and not pick on you any more. Haha. Good luck with rest of season.


No I saw him probably 80 yards out. Took all sorts of pics of him. He was sitting between the decoys like a dog for a few minutes. Tried using video on my new phone for the first time and messed it up. Still pissed about it. He was 4-5 yards from me when he finally made me.


----------



## SelfTaught

Kenlow1 said:


> Selftaught-it looks from the pics he may have 2-beards? Can you confirm? Congrats on 2nd bird-awesome.


Yep! He had a double beard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn

That double beard is awesome .

Yesterday I hunted with similar results to previous hunts. Gobbled in the tree. Flew down and got quiet and disappeared. They were out in the one field last evening but I let them go and just watched them so as not to blow them out.

But this morning I managed to kill one of those birds that have been giving me fits the last week.
I set up on their normal roost but as it got light it became apparent they weren't there. Finally I heard a faint gobble wayyyy west. I got up and moved towards them . They were roosted in a finger of woods between two fields. I had to decide which edge to sit and luckily I chose the right one. At flydown they went silent as usual but after about 10 minutes I saw a head poke up over the roll of the hill 100 yds away. It dissappeared but a few minutes later I could see the bird slowly working towards me along the field edge. It would stand alert and not move for 5 minutes at a time just looking.
Eventually they got into range but were behind a large multifloral bush . Which was good and bad. It gave me a lot of cover but also made it so I couldn't see the birds. I had to make a guess which side they were gonna pop out on and luckily I chose correctly. I got into position and got the gun up when they got behind the bush and waited several minutes. Finally they came slowly walking out at 35-40 yds and once I had a clear shot at the lead bird I didn't hesitate to level him.

I was expecting the bird to have big hooks based on the way they've been acting but it ended up just being a average bird. Wasn't exactly a fun hunt with them being call shy and non gobbling on the ground. But rewarding to play the game with them.

I also managed to crack the screen on my personal cell phone so bad its dead while rolling over onto my hip to get in position to shoot.


----------



## joekacz

CHECK MATE!!! Good for you CARPN,I would maybe disagree about it not being a very exciting hunt.You did exactly what you had to do to get a "silent" bird and that was pattern him and wait him out,BINGO!!There are birds out there that never or hardly ever gobble and that's just the way it is but knowing your area and knowing that there's bird's in it is what it takes to bag them sly ones and you accomplished that.Who wouldn't want a loud mouth bird coming in full strut at 25yds. It just doesn't happen all the time.I enjoyed reading all of your post's and your harvest. CONGRATULATION"S!!


----------



## Carpn

Oh , it was fun . Just not as much fun as striking a gobbling bird , moving in and having him come roaring to a call 

It was a difficult yr for me . But got lucky and managed to get my 2 plus my 10 yr son got one . So it all worked out . 

Feels like the woods is just now getting right for turkey hunting . Gonna take a buddy tomorrow to property he can hunt . Hoping to get his first bird . There’s been 3 or 4 there according to his dad so we’ll see how it goes .


----------



## Kenlow1

Go help get him a gobbler Jake! Way to keep after him, I know you put your time on this 2nd bird. Time to get after walleyes now.


----------



## koonzie99

Well tomorrow will officially be my last day. Kind of a bittersweet feeling I've been scouting or hunting turkeys since late March. This is easiest the hardest I've ever worked to kill an animal in my life. If it ends with tag soup I'm ok with it I learned a ton had a boat load of fun.

Anyways thanks for reading all my posts this year and all the tips you guys gave me. Good luck to all the guys trying to fill that tag this weekend we need it lol.


----------



## jerkaperch

Carpn said:


> Oh , it was fun . Just not as much fun as striking a gobbling bird , moving in and having him come roaring to a call
> 
> It was a difficult yr for me . But got lucky and managed to get my 2 plus my 10 yr son got one . So it all worked out .
> 
> Feels like the woods is just now getting right for turkey hunting . Gonna take a buddy tomorrow to property he can hunt . Hoping to get his first bird . There’s been 3 or 4 there according to his dad so we’ll see how it goes .


Congratulations Jake, you earned him.


----------



## bobk

Slow morning so far for the kid. 1 jake came in. My neck hurts just watching him.


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> Slow morning so far for the kid. 1 jake came in. My neck hurts just watching him.
> View attachment 357509


He better hope no fly's come around for a deep throat landing!! LOL LOL LOL So the Jake didn't want a Jake huh ??


----------



## bobk

joekacz said:


> He better hope no fly's come around for a deep throat landing!! LOL LOL LOL So the Jake didn't want a Jake huh ??


The jake got freaked out by the decoys. Had a mature bird going for a hour but he just wouldn’t come in. One more try in the morning.


----------



## bobk

At it again this morning. Still gobbling on the roost. Still sleeping.


----------



## joekacz

bobk said:


> View attachment 357641
> At it again this morning. Still gobbling on the roost. Still sleeping.


Now don't forget to wake him up when a gobbler comes in. LOL


----------



## Redheads

bobk said:


> View attachment 357641
> At it again this morning. Still gobbling on the roost. Still sleeping.


Boy i miss those days with youth hunters, as much as i never understood how they could sleep at that time i never discouraged it.
Good times


----------



## bobk

It was enjoyable to have him in the woods for a couple mornings. He had a good time listening to birds interacting with the calls. I was sure hoping to get him a longbeard but it didn’t work out. 

I agree Redheads, sure can’t discourage the sleeping. Getting up that early for a kid is tough in itself. Heck I was even ready for a nap .


----------



## CalebBone

2020 was an incredibly good year in the turkey woods. Went on 7 hunts, all on public land (5 OH, 2 WV). 6 hunts involved gobblers within range. 3 harvests, 2 spooks when moving, and 1 fire and miss.

4/18 - youth hunt, gobbler at 15 yards at 12:00p, spooked by movement (OH)
4/19 - youth hunt, gobbler at 25 yards at 6:45a, harvested (OH)
4/21 - gobbler at 25 yards at 6:45a, harvested (OH)
4/25 - gobbler at 40 yards at 10:00a, harvested (WV)
4/26 - gobbler at 30 yards at 8:30a, spooked by movement (WV)
5/9 - heard two gobblers on the roost, but not within huntable range (OH)
5/16 - gobbler at 25 yards at 6:30a, two shot miss by youth who harvested on 4/19

925 miles driven for 5 hunts in Ohio
600 miles driven for 2 hunts in West Virginia
Wake up times ranging from 2:30a (most recent) to 4:30a (during WV hunts where I was staying much closer to public land).

I tried keeping track of collective miles walked across all 7 hunts and I'd estimate 45-50 miles combined.

now.. only 340 days until 2021 Ohio South Zone opener..


----------



## Snook

bobk said:


> It was enjoyable to have him in the woods for a couple mornings. He had a good time listening to birds interacting with the calls. I was sure hoping to get him a longbeard but it didn’t work out.
> 
> I agree Redheads, sure can’t discourage the sleeping. Getting up that early for a kid is tough in itself. Heck I was even ready for a nap .


Lol... that’s all my son would ever do in the woods. He blew numerous chances a some great bucks and turkeys. Enjoy those days bobk ... those kids grow quick.


----------



## joekacz

Snook said:


> Lol... that’s all my son would ever do in the woods. He blew numerous chances a some great bucks and turkeys. Enjoy those days bobk ... those kids grow quick.


Hey Snook how's your season been goin'??


----------



## miked913

Good news I am still getting pics of some nice longbeards and as far as I can tell by the pics and the few times I was able to hunt there are at least 17 Jake's so come on spring 2021 and let's just hurry up and forget about the dumpster fire that 2020 has turned out to be!!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook

joekacz said:


> Hey Snook how's your season been goin'??


Toughest season ever for me. Seems like everyday I can go it rains with cold fronts and wind. Heard some birds but henned up. Called in two birds for friends but nothing for me. No big deal as I much prefer the challenge of calling them than shooting them. But yeah the worst season ever for me. I think it’s time to get a couple different sounding mouth calls with that extra “sleaze” to get em’ to commit. Lol


----------



## joekacz

Snook said:


> Toughest season ever for me. Seems like everyday I can go it rains with cold fronts and wind. Heard some birds but henned up. Called in two birds for friends but nothing for me. No big deal as I much prefer the challenge of calling them than shooting them. But yeah the worst season ever for me. I think it’s time to get a couple different sounding mouth calls with that extra “sleaze” to get em’ to commit. Lol


That seem's to be the story this year for a lot hunter's. I've been for some years now using a aluminum call with a plastic/ glass striker,best clucks and purrs that I can reproduce. It's been good to me anyway. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## jaybird71

Jeremy Barker said:


> Hunted this bird for at least 2 years. He was the boss. I'd hear several birds gobble on the roost but when he started everything went quiet. He would gobble his brains out on the roost and never say a word on the ground. Finally I decided to change up. I set up in the evening where he likes to roost. It's a steep hillside overlooking a huge rolling field. I set up my strutter and a hen decoy about 20 yards from the creek that separates the hill from the field and tucked into an old brush pile. About 6 o'clock he topped the hill in the field. I yelped he went into strut. I yelped again he finally turned and saw my decoy. He broke strut, gobbled, and came at a dead sprint across the field. He covered 200 or more yards in seconds. I shot him just before he hit my decoy. Longest beard hairs touched 12 1/4". One spur 1 1/4 other 1 3/8. 24lbs. An absolute monster once in a lifetime bird and a very worthy opponent. He was an old warrior. I'm gonna miss our chess match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


congrats on an awesome bird. it will be hard to top that one.


----------



## Snook

Woke up today thinking it would be raining as forecasted. But imagine that...it was not raining! Weather man wrong again. With nothing else going on said let’s try it one more time. Ran over to PA just across the line around 10:30am. Walk back to the field edge and call doing some soft yelps and cutts with the ZINK Grossenbacher mouth call. A hen bust out yelping and cutting to me. I fire back with more cutting and aggressive yelps. Boom... a gobble. Long story short .... I call the hen(s) to me with this bird in tow gobbling/strutting behind them. 5min later it all ended. Figure a 3yr old. Bitter sweet ending as this bird was one day away from living to next year. Could not get any good pictures because it was ready to downpour as I left the field. Went to the gun club porch for a few quick pictures.


----------



## joekacz

Hey Snook Great late season gobbler,congratulations! I just went with one tag this year for some unknown reason,oh well. I love late season hunting for turkey,make 'em talk and you usually get 'em. Oops,trade secret just got out. LOL


----------



## jaybird71

Congrats Snook great looking bird


----------



## Turkinator

Season summary. Alabama- I hunted 8days and limited out with 5 birds. Kentucky- canceled nonresident turkey hunting. First time in a long time I didn’t tag out in Kentucky. Ohio- Tagged out. Wisconsin- had to cancel due to obligations. New York- hunted 4days and took 1 gobbler. Season ending with me eating my second New York tag. Great season only wish it wasn’t over!


----------



## Turkinator

New York last of season bird


----------

